# [Offizieller E3 2009- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*[Offizieller E3 2009- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_grosse_ ereignisse werfen bekanntlich ihre schatten voraus, was im falle der -heruntergewirtschafteten- e3 erklärt, weshalb uns alles noch so sonnig und hell vorkommt, obwohl es doch schon in wenigen tagen losgeht.

auch wenn also die erwartungshaltung der meisten im vorfeld eher gering ist, so hat diese -ehemals- bedeutenste brachenmesse wohl doch einen offiziellen community thread verdient, denke ich.
ausserdem soll ja dieses mal wieder alles besser werden...   

posten kann natürlich jeder, der sich genötigt fühlt uns, der pcgames community, irgendwas zum thema e3, mitzuteilen; und los gehts: 


termine der pressekonferenzen:



> Montag, 1. Juni:
> 
> 19:25 Microsoft ---> ms_stream
> 23:00 Electronic Arts
> ...



e3 most wanted (laut gametrailers):



> 1. Modern Warfare 2
> 2. Assassins Creed 2
> 3. Neues Zelda
> 4. God of War 3
> ...



g4.tv berichtet 22 h live (inklusive aller pk`en) ---> g4.tv

trailer:

 ofp2_e3_trailer 
 mafia2_e3_trailer
 w40k_cinematic_trailer-(360/PS 3)
dead _space_extraction_(wii)
mass_effect_2_teaser (spoilergefahr!)
brink_teaser (neuer titel von splash damage (quake wars); publisher ist bethesda)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Die Zeit der MS-PK stimmt bei dir nicht. Die PK ist um 19:30.

Gametrailers hat eine spezielle E3-Seite, wo es auch einen HD Stream geben soll: http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/

Außerdem kommt in etwa 10 Stunden eine E3 Preview von GT TV ( Trailer ), wo wohl 16 Games vorgestellt werden sollen. (u.a. MAss Effect 2)


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeit der MS-PK stimmt bei dir nicht. Die PK ist um 19:30.



auch grad gesehen.
keine ahnung, weshalb meine quelle das falsch angibt.


----------



## Teslatier (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Wird es Mafia 2 auf der E3 zu sehen (oder gar zu spielen) geben?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Teslatier am 28.05.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es Mafia 2 auf der E3 zu sehen (oder gar zu spielen) geben?




ja.
mafia 2 soll auf der ms- pk gezeigt werden.
es gibt auch schon einen (neuen?) pre- e3- trailer --->  ign.uk


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



> *Dass THQ an einem Warhammer 40.000-Actionspiel arbeitet war schon bekannt, jetzt scheint die Katze auch eher aus Versehen aus dem Sack gelassen worden zu sein.* Zwar wurde heute eine offizielle Ankündigung nachgereicht, doch verrät diese nicht allzu viele Details. Lediglich, dass dies der erste Warhammer 40k-Titel auf Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 werden soll und es sich um ein Action-Rollenspiel handelt, in dem man die Kontrolle über einzelne Einheiten übernimmt.
> *Die große Vorstellung will sich THQ wohl für die E3 aufheben, dennoch ist im Netz bereits ein Video aufgetaucht, in dem eine frühe Version von Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine vorgestellt wird.* Zwar hat der Entwickler versucht, dagegen vorzugehen und das Youtube-Video löschen lassen, doch zahlreiche andere Seiten haben das Video bereits abgegriffen.


Quelle

9 Min. 26 Video (englisch) mit Entwickler Kommentar, kleines Stück runter scrollen.


----------



## Freezeman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 28.05.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> e3 most wanted (laut gametrailers):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zweiter Platz Assassins Creed 2... naja wers braucht.
Wo ist Forza Motorsport 3?! Darauf wartet die Welt!


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

mass effect 2 e3- teaser
mass_effect_2_teaser (spoilergefahr!)

brink e3- teaser 
brink_teaser (neuer titel von splash damage (quake wars); publisher ist bethesda)

just cause 2 e3 debut trailer
just_cause_2_debut

split/ second e3 gameplay trailer (ziemlich cool!)
split_/_second_gameplay


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Supreme Commander 2: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-supreme-commander/49800

Alpha Protokol: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-alpha-protocol/49822


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

nhl `10- e3- teaser:
 nhl_10_teaser

------------------------------------

40 minütiges pre-e3-special von gametrailers.com:
gt_pre_e3-special

inhalt:



> * Playable Joker in Arkham Asylum
> * Split/Second
> * Aliens Vs Predator gameplay
> * Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

alpha protocol pre- e3- trailer (obisidan):
alpha_protocol


auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

brütal legend e3- trailer:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-brutal-legend/49772


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

lost planet 2 e3- trailer:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-lost-planet/49812
dantes inferno e3- trailer:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-dantes-inferno/49820
bayonetta trailer
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-bayonetta/49851


----------



## Succer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nhl `10- e3- teaser:
> nhl_10_teaser
> 
> ------------------------------------
> ...


Danke für den Link!
Aber was ich mal los werden muss. Ich HASSE (!) diese Amerikanischen Vorklatsch-Zuschauer!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Succer am 29.05.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich mal los werden muss. Ich HASSE (!) diese Amerikanischen Vorklatsch-Zuschauer!!!



Das ist wirklich schrecklich. Daher hier ein Direktlink zu den reinen Videos: http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/gttv-pre-e3/


*Lego Indiana Jones 2 angekündigt*


> LucasArts und TT Games haben am Abend Lego Indiana Jones 2: The Adventure Continues angekündigt.
> Die Veröffentlichung ist in diesem Herbst für Wii, Nintendo DS, PlayStation 3, PSP, Xbox 360 und den PC geplant.
> Lego Indiana Jones 2: The Adventure Continues widmet sich allen vier Filmen der Reihe und gibt Euch zum ersten Mal auch die Möglichkeit, Eure eigenen Level zu erstellen.


 http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/lego-indiana-jones-2-angekundigt


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Final Fantasy 13 - Darauf freue ich mich. Ich hoffe davon endlich mal Neues zu hören und vor allem irgendwas über den Europa-Release zu erfahren (wobei das dort eher unwahrscheinlich ist). 
Dann wird endlich auch mal meine PS3 genutzt. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 13 - Darauf freue ich mich. Ich hoffe davon endlich mal Neues zu hören und vor allem irgendwas über den Europa-Release zu erfahren (wobei das dort eher unwahrscheinlich ist).




us release wird 2010 sein, wie man unschwer an den unauffälligen ff- werbeplakaten erkennen konnte.
einen genauen termin wird man vermutlich auf der messe erfahren (mein tipp: ende 1. quartal).
ich schätze mal, dass europa zeitnah bedient wird.


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> us release wird 2010 sein, wie man unschwer an den unauffälligen ff- werbeplakaten erkennen konnte.
> ich schätze mal, dass europa zeitnah bedient wird.


Ich hoffe doch mal sehr. Man wartet ja nun schon ziemlich lange. Aber die Qualität muss stimmen ... auch oder gerade bei der Übersetzung. Also sollen die sich ruhig die Zeit nehmen, die sie brauchen. Hauptsache, das Spiel erreicht die FF-Klasse.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*Lego Rockband Video*
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos_editeurs/0002/00022424/lego_rock_band_f1q1.htm#containerlienVoirDirectementlaVideo


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*square- enix line- up:*



> * Dissidia Final Fantasy - August 25 (PSP)
> * Final Fantasy IV: The After Years - June 1 (WiiWare)
> * Final Fantasy XIII - 2010 (PS3, Xbox 360)
> * Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers - To be announced (Wii)
> ...



_s-e_pm_

was?
ein front mission für pc?
sachen gibts...  :-o

edit: 
entwickler ist double helix games, von denen ist ua auch sh: homecoming.

edit 2:
eine homepage, mitsamt screenshots etc, gibts auch schon ---> http://www.frontmissionevolved.de/
und es soll ein 3rd person shooter werden.

war das schon länger angekündigt?
vielleicht nur für konsolen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 29.05.2009 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> war das schon länger angekündigt?
> vielleicht nur für konsolen?


Es tauchte vor etwa nem Monat ein Gerücht auf: http://www.game7.de/xbox/0343-square-enix/news/n094r85656-front-mission-evolved.php


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

der fansite _brightfalls.net_, die von _remedy_ gehostet wird, zufolge, soll *alan wake* am montag gezeigt werden, meldet _joystiq_.



> (...)Specifically, "*that Alan Wake will be shown at E3 on Monday*!"
> 
> The theories of one guy on a forum may not be enough to base a rumor on, but the following post makes us think something really may be happening. *Remedy staffer* and forum administrator JoukoRMD *responded to that post with "Well, maybe* (brightfalls.net site lead) *ADM has that feeling too, and thus brought back brightfalls.net*," ending with a  emoticon. /...)



wär jetzt auch nicht so die riesenüberraschung (ausser es wäre spielbar), aber ich dachte ich poste es trotzdem mal.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*nier* (angeblich geleakter) e3- trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1w-xDN71sk&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fscrawlfx.com%2F2009%2F05%2Fnier-e3-trailer-leaks-from-official-site&feature=player_embedded

epic mit ps3 exklusivem horror- titel?



> Bei dem Spiel soll es sich um einen Horror Titel Handeln, der auf einer verfeinerten Unreal Engine 3 basiert, und diesen Winter erscheinen soll. Mehr ist nicht über diesen Titel bekannt.



_play3/ PSU_


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*dead rising 2* e3- trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if2j6Hqivvw&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.consolewars.de%2Fnews%2F24836%2Fdead_rising_2_e3_09_trailer%2F&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*Mass Effect 2 noch 2009?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Darstellung der Facebook-Seite)
Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mass-Effect-2/85811091644?v=info&viewas=563621638&_fb_noscript=1 / http://www.consolewars.de/news/24837/mass_effect_2_doch_noch_2009/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.05.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *Lego Indiana Jones 2 angekündigt*
> 
> 
> > LucasArts und TT Games haben am Abend Lego Indiana Jones 2: The Adventure Continues angekündigt.
> ...


Yay! Das imho beste COOP-Game für Wii bekommt endlich einen Nachfolger.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*lego rock band* trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xwjPuaCEQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cynamite.de%2F_misc%2Farticle%2Fiframes%2Fvideo.cfm%3Fvideo_id%3DJ-xwjPuaCEQ%26video_type%3Dyoutube%26video_ratio%3D43&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*PSP Go angekündigt – Bilder und Infos*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für jeweils größere Darstellung)


> Was wir bereits über die PS-GO wissen:
> 
> - 16 GB Speicher, Memory Slot für noch mehr Speicher.
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=24845 / http://gamingconsolenetwork.com/2009/05/30/gcn-exclusive-say-hello-to-the-psp-go/




> Also was erwartet uns auf der E3 für Sonys PSP.
> 
> - Metal Gear
> - Gran Turismo
> ...


Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3dMMc3syY
http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=24847


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

die microsoft- pressekonferenz wird um 5 minuten, auf 19.25 unserer zeit,  verschoben:



			
				Geoff Keighley schrieb:
			
		

> "Xbox just moved up its briefing start to 10:25 am tomorrow due to a very special last-minute surprise."



_twitter_


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*tekken 6* e3- trailer:
http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/748466/tekken-next/videos/tekken6_trl_e3trailer_52809.html


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

arbeitet bungie an *halo reach*?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_kotaku und andere_


sony zeigt noch was!



			
				Jake Osuwah(SCEA) schrieb:
			
		

> Pre-E3 annoucements or not! There's still lots of shockers planned for you guys @ E3, stay tuned



_onpsx_


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

übersicht über die pk`en mit streams:



> Monday June 1st, 2009
> 
> Microsoft: 6:25 PM BST
> 
> ...



----> *klick*


----------



## PcOnly (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Tales of Monkey Island für WiiWare und PC
http://www.telltalegames.com/monkeyisland

Monkey Island Remake:
http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_11134_en.html


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

gleich gehts los mit der ms- pressekonferenz!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

die streams funktionieren ja allesamt hervorragend!   
peinlich...


----------



## PcOnly (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> die streams funktionieren ja allesamt hervorragend!
> peinlich...



 

Der läuft bei mir seit Beginn tadellos:
http://video.ign.com/streaming/e3-2009/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				PcOnly am 01.06.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.06.2009 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir lädt die Seite nicht einmal.   

Gibt es einen Newsticker mit Meldungen? 

Edit: Ticker...leider ist auf der Seite viel los...: http://www.consolewars.de/news/24906/e3_die_microsoft_pressekonferenz/

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				PcOnly am 01.06.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.06.2009 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




freut mich, bei mir ging anfangs nicht einer.
gamespot läuft jezt....halbwegs...


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> PcOnly am 01.06.2009 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo- consolewars bspw- aber die sind auch down.   
bislang hast nix verpasst.

-rock star beatles (ewig)
-tony hawk ride
und jetzt grad modern warfare 2


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Bei mir läuft der auf xbox.com Sahne.

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/e309/default.htm


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ja, Gamespot geht auch bei mir - halbwegs. Final Fantasy...

Regards, eX!


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Juhu, auf gamespot läuft der Stream ordentlich. Und ich will ja kein Fanboy sein, aber die Präsentation von Modern Warfare 2 gerade sah ja schon verdammt gut aus


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Die Final Fantasy 13-Präsentation war jetzt nicht so pannend, das hab ich irgendwie alles schon mal gesehen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

- Cliffy von Epic ist da...mit einem duften Shirt...
Shadow Complex...ein Arcade-Game...als große Ankündigung? Mutig...aber imho fad. (warum klatschen die Leute darüber!  )

- Joyride. Trackmania mit Avatar-Funktion. Dufte.  

Trailerparade:

- Crackdown 2. 

- *LEFT FOR DEAD 2! * - 17. November 09

- Splinter Cell Conviction

- Splinter Cell wird vorgestellt. Sam prügelt sich auf dem Klo und bewältigt einen Spielabschnitt. Neue Kampfmöglichkeiten. Sam wirkt in der Demo wie eine Mischung aus Bourne, Jack Bauer und Bond (Craig). Kopfschüsse, mehr Gewalt als in den älteren Teilen. DEUTLICH mehr Action. Intensive Todesschreie der Gegner. Sam mit Shotgun, frisst viele Kugeln (??!), stürmt den Raum. Kaum Stealth. Das Spiel kommt im Herbst exklusiv für die Xbox 360.

- Forza 3 wird vorgestellt. Neue Engine, which runs @ 60 FPS. Sehr starke Optik (GT Killer?). Laut Developer wird das Spiel der beste Racer der aktuellen Generation.  Mehr Videomaterial wird gezeigt. Spiel sieht BOMBE aus. Community-Feature zum Up- und Download von HD-Filmen aus dem Game. Oktober 2009 ist der Release.

- Halo  3 ODST. Na, da hat jemand aber "leicht" bei QUAKE 2 geklaut (zumindest bei der Einleitungssequenz).   
Bungie-Entwickler macht einen auf Reggie. Doch bisher KEINE Reaktion aus dem Publikum. 
Übliches Halo-Geballer mit mehr Team-Interaktion. 

- Neues Bungie-Game. Exklusive Vorführung. HALO REACH, Herbst 2010. Einer im Publikum buht.  ^^

- *ALAN WAKE* wird gezeigt von Sam Lake. My name is Alan Wake. I'm a writer...
Gute, aber keine brillante Optik. Durchgescriptetes Gameplay, tolle Geräuschkulisse. Erinnert etwas an FEAR. Bullet-Time ist vorhanden. Taschenlampe (Lichtquelle) als Waffe. Noch mehr Scripts. Fackel als Waffe mit "Splashdamage". Leuchtpistole als "Granatwerfer". 
Spring 2010 als Release. Immerhin eine kleine Reaktion aus dem Publikum. Mich überzeugt das Material nicht.

- X-Box-Live-Zeug. Filme und Musik beziehbar. Live-TV von SKY auf der Konsole schaubar (UK & USA). Filme nun in FullHD. Kompatibel mit ZuneHD. Facebook verseucht nun auch X-Box-Live. Twitter ist auch dabei. Keine Downloads von Filmen mehr nötig. Instant-Stream.

- *Metal Gear Solid RISING für 360.* "Raiden is back".

- *Project NATAL: Bewegungssensitive Steuerung OHNE Controller. Sprackerkennung. Komplette Interaktion mit XBox-Spielen und allen Live-Möglichkeiten.* Sieht - sehr -geil aus. Aber ist das wirklich sauber realisierbar? Publikum geht kaum ab. 

- Steven Spielberg schwärmt über NATAL. "Spieler steht im Mittelpunkt. Nicht das Zubehör." "Soziale Interaktion mit Spielen". "Good luck to you"... (die neue Generation der Casual-Konsole?)

- NATAL wird live präsentiert. Gesichtserkennung. 1 ZU 1 Wiedergabe ALLER Bewegungen auf dem Screen. Navigation im Menü. Bewegung im 3D-Raum wird gezeigt. Echtzeitphysik: Kraft der Bewegungen wird auf das Spiel und die Objekte übertragen. Am Beispiel eines "Malspiels" werden erneut Bewegungen und die Spracherkennung demonstriert. Und es geht tatsächlich.  
Copy & Paste, Interaktion auf verschiedenen Ebenen mit Sprache und Körperkontrolle. Dev-Kids werden ab heute an die Entwickler gesendet. 

- Peter Molyneux taucht auf. Stellt eine "Demo" (Mutter = Spieler, Kind = KI-Figur, die auf "Mutter" reagiert) vor, die auf den Spieler (Bewegung, Sprache) reagiert und den Spieler emotional agieren lässt. Man sieht einen Teich. Das Gesicht der Spielerin taucht IM Spiel auf. Man agiert tatsächlich mit der Umgebung und der KI. Das KÖNNTE eine Revolution sein.
Sein Abschlusskommentar: Das ist keine Spielerei, das ist heute möglich.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

ein contra clone von epic....aha.....


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> o_O Cliffy von Epic ist da...mit einem duften Shirt...
> 
> Shadow Complex...ein Arcade-Game...als große Ankündigung? Mutig...aber imho fad. (warum klatschen die Leute darüber!  )
> 
> Regards, eX!



/sign


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Kann mal einer den Direktlink zu so einem Live-Stream schicken, ich bin gerade zu blöde das zu finden. Das was ich gefunden habe, da steht das beginnt erst in einem Tag oder so.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Kennt jemand Crackdown !?

Edit: Left 4 Dead 2! Omg!! Gerücht ist bestätigt!!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

left 4 dead 2 (wie erwartet)
sc: conviction


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Das neue Splinter Cell wird dem Trailer zu Folge kein Stealth-Shooter mehr sein


Edit: Ok, das Gameplay sieht dagegen ganz gut aus. Lieder wird das Spiel anscheinend nur auf der Xbox erscheinen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

forza 3
(das pulikum tobt.....



Spoiler



nicht


  )

aber sieht geil aus.
viel spass sony mit gt5....


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> forza 3
> (das pblikum tobt.....
> 
> 
> ...



Das Publikum hat bisher eh nicht allzu viel gejubelt


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alta-  iss das in-game?    hammer!
edit:
release im oktober


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Forza 3 sieht wirklich sehr gut aus.

Die Reaktionen auf Halo sind jetzt auch nicht sooo riesig.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeap, die Entwickler meinten ja, dass das die beste Grafik allerzeiten haben soll.

Jetzt kommt Halo 3: ODST 

Cooler Gameplay-Trailer und es soll einen kooperativen Spielmodus geben


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal einer den Direktlink zu so einem Live-Stream schicken, ich bin gerade zu blöde das zu finden. Das was ich gefunden habe, da steht das beginnt erst in einem Tag oder so.


Ach ja, auf die Community ist doch immer Verlass. Danke Leute!


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 01.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch oben.
http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/e309/default.htm 

herje


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktionen auf Halo sind jetzt auch nicht sooo riesig.



iss halt auch nix neues und aussehen tuts....wie halo.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch oben.
> http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/e309/default.htm
> 
> herje


Ich dachte da geht es nur um XBOX...   
Aber danke.

EDIT: Ja, ist schon schlimm, wenn ich hier mal eine Frage stelle. Stimmt, ich bin hier ja nur dazu da, um Fragen zu beantworten. 
Kann ja meine Augen nicht überall haben.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ahh, Halo: Rech gibts also wirklich, ist aber anscheinend nichts besonderes, nur Halo eben


OMG, Alan Wake!  Gameplay sieht genial aus! Und es gibt einen Release-Termin: Spring 2010!


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Hach verdammt. Die ganze Zeit läuft der Stream sauber und dann ausgerechnet bei Alan Wake fängt er an zu stottern


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach verdammt. Die ganze Zeit läuft der Stream sauber und dann ausgerechnet bei Alan Wake fängt er an zu stottern


Tja, hättest mir eben den Link nicht geben sollen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach verdammt. Die ganze Zeit läuft der Stream sauber und dann ausgerechnet bei Alan Wake fängt er an zu stottern




sah super aus, aber das gameplay wirkte doch ein wenig...08/15 auf mich, um ehrlich zu sein.
fragt mich aber bitte nicht, was genau ich erwartet habe.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, hättest mir eben den Link nicht geben sollen.


War auch das letzte mal ey    



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das was ich sehen konnte sah tatsächlich eher 08/15 aus. Dann war das was ich nicht gesehen habe wohl auch nicht besser   

Dieses Instant 1080p hört sich ja auch toll an, nur ohne VDSL....


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Metal Gear Solid jetzt auch auf der Xbox 360 mit dem Anhang Rising! Microsoft versucht, Stimmung zu machen 

Peinlicher Trailer zu Microsofts Wii-Klon


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid jetzt auch auf der Xbox 360 mit dem Anhang Rising! Microsoft versucht, Stimmung zu machen



Bericht bitte. Genau da kackte der Stream wieder ab


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein neues Metal Gear Solid, anscheinend exklusiv auf der Xbox 360. Hauptcharakter ist Raiden, denn am Ende eines kurzen Trailers kommt "Raiden is back". Laut Kojima soll es ein einzigartiges Spielerlebnis werden.

Edit: Während der MGS-Präsentation hat der Microsoft ganze Zeit geklatscht, er ist anscheinend sehr stolz auf diese Ankündigung  

Jetzt ist Steven Spielberg da.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.06.2009 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach ich doch gerne   Jetzt verpasst du eigentlich nichts, sie zeigen den neuen Bewegungscontroller, der sehr stark der Wii ändert, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man kein Controller hält, sonder es nur eine Kamera gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt verpasst du eigentlich nichts, sie zeigen den neuen Bewegungscontroller, der sehr stark der Wii ändert, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man kein Controller hält, sonder es nur eine Kamera gibt.




ich find die präsentation eigentlich gar nicht so uncool, vor allem die "malerei".  

edit:
molyneux....


----------



## shimmyrot (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich doch gerne   Jetzt verpasst du eigentlich nichts, sie zeigen den neuen Bewegungscontroller, der sehr stark der Wii ändert, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man kein Controller hält, sonder es nur eine Kamera gibt.


Naja, wenn das so klappt, bietet das vieeel mehr Möglichkeiten als der Wii Controller.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich find die präsentation eigentlich gar nicht so uncool, vor allem die "malerei".
> .



Dito. Wenn das wirklich so funktioniert, dann Hut ab.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				shimmyrot am 01.06.2009 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, es ist schon beeindruckend, besonders das, was der Peter gerade zeigt


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Die Reflektion auf dem Wasser ist ja mal übergeil!  

EDIT:
Aber "she was not acting" war wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reflektion auf dem Wasser ist ja mal übergeil!




das stimmt, hammer.   

und das alles auf einer 200 $ maschine- absurd...



> Aber "she was not acting" war wohl etwas übertrieben



witzig, das wollt ich auch grad schreiben.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Jetzt ist die Konferenz zu Ende.

Auf Gametrailers.com gibts jetzt schon einige Trailer, z.B. diesen hier:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-left-4-dead/49968


----------



## shimmyrot (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Hört sich für mich wirklich zu sehr nach Science-Fiction an  :-o 

Wenn das einigermaßen so klappt, wäre das für mich das Beeindruckenste der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Iceman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> molyneux....



Die Präsentation fand ich aber extrem krass. Klar über den Sinn kann man vortrefflich streiten, wirkte etwas wie nen sehr fortschrittliches Tamagotchi, aber wenn die Steuerung und Spracherkennung wirklich so gut funktioniert wie da in dem Video, dann ist das Natal Teil ein echt großer Wurf muss ich sagen. Bin zwar skeptisch was Spiele etc. angeht, aber von der Technologie her hochinteressant.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 01.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Project Natal ist Bombe. Wenn das tatsächlich realisierbar ist (was die Demo vom Peter impliziert), dann ist Gaming endlich kein Freakgebiet mehr, sondern für jeden zugänglich. Komplette 1 zu 1 Interaktion mit der Box, den Menüs und den Spielen. Das ist einfach brillant. Dagegen hat Wii nicht den Ansatz einer Chance - und WiiMotionPlus wirkt wie der Versuch, aus einem Rad mit 8 Ecken eins mit 6 Ecken zu machen. Während MS tatsächlich das Rad erfunden, und nutzbar gemacht hat.

Wie Sony und besonders Nintendo DAS toppen wollen, wird sich zeigen müssen.

Mit einem neuen Mario oder einer neuen PSP lasse ich mich jetzt nicht abspeisen. 

Jedenfalls war "ZuneX" dann wohl ein Fake, weil nicht vorgestellt. 

Seit Jahren eine Präsentation, die mich wirklich geschockt hat.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Bin mal gespannt wie sich Alan Wake bei Tag spielt. Oder gibt es ab einem bestimmten Punkt nur noch ewige Nacht? Aber Hauptsache die Story ist fantastisch. Eine Gameplayrevolution habe ich mir nicht erwartet, bin deshalb auch gar nicht entäuscht.

Left 4 dead 2? Hoffentlich gibt es was zu HL2: Episode 3 später bei EA.

XBox 360 Exklusiv = Konsolenexklusiv für XBox360
IGN listet L4D2 (was auch im Video zu sehen ist "PC-DVD"), Splinter Cell und Alan Wake auch für PC.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Project Natal ist Bombe. Wenn das tatsächlich realisierbar ist (was die Demo vom Peter impliziert), dann ist Gaming endlich kein Freakgebiet mehr, sondern für jeden zugänglich. Komplette 1 zu 1 Interaktion mit der Box, den Menüs und den Spielen. Das ist einfach brillant. Dagegen hat Wii nicht den Ansatz einer Chance - und WiiMotionPlus wirkt wie der Versuch, aus einem Rad mit 8 Ecken eins mit 6 Ecken zu machen. Während MS tatsächlich das Rad erfunden, und nutzbar gemacht hat.




merwürdig nur, dass selbst das anscheinend keine sau im publikum ge"flasht" hat. sind die amis so verwöhnt oder sassen da nur sony und nintendo fanboys?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Keine Ahnung, was da los war. 

Interessant ist es, dass MS NATAL noch in dieser Generation bringt, und nicht erst eine neue Box vorstellt. Klar, die 360 hat einen gigantischen Einfluss in der Branche und steht noch voll im Saft. Aber normalerweise hebt man sich so eine Bombe doch für etwas Neues auf. Scheinbar muss NATAL schon so final sein, dass Dev-Kids versendet werden (wie in der PK gesagt) und man darauf setzt, dass es noch in dieser Generation markant einschlagen wird. Ich bin hier sehr überrascht von MS. 

Man stelle sich jetzt mal ein Heavy Rain basierend auf NATAL vor. Traum. 

Ob Sony jetzt auch noch sagen kann, dass nur die PS3 die Technik hat, um ein Spiel „authentisch“ zu präsentieren. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> merwürdig nur, dass selbst das anscheinend keine sau im publikum ge"flasht" hat. sind die amis so verwöhnt oder sassen da nur sony und nintendo fanboys?


Vielleicht haben die ja alle Angst, tatsächlich mal so spielen zu müssen^^ Vielleicht liegts ja an mir, aber ich will beim zocken nicht vorm Fernseher rumhampeln. Tolle Technik, keine Frage, aber was damit anfangen (abgesehen von Minispiel-Sammlungen)? Seit ich die Wii damals mit einem fröhlichen "damit müssen tolle neue Konzepte möglich sein" im Hinterkopf gekauft hab, die jetzt einstaubt (und ich jedesmal, wenn ich sie doch anwerfe, mich über ungenaue Steuerungen und komische Sitzhaltungen aufregen muss), seh ich solche Sachen eher skeptisch. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann doch ein Entwickler daher, der mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Monkey Island für Xbox Live Arcade kommt tatsächlich (Sommer 09 / LucasArt-Webseite)

Zur MS-PK: Die muss ich erst noch verdauen. Die Bewegungssache ist ja technisch ne nette Sache, aber spielerisch graut mir eher davor.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 01.06.2009 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben die ja alle Angst, tatsächlich mal so spielen zu müssen^^ Vielleicht liegts ja an mir, aber ich will beim zocken nicht vorm Fernseher rumhampeln. Tolle Technik, keine Frage, aber was damit anfangen (abgesehen von Minispiel-Sammlungen)? Seit ich die Wii damals mit einem fröhlichen "damit müssen tolle neue Konzepte möglich sein" im Hinterkopf gekauft hab, die jetzt einstaubt (und ich jedesmal, wenn ich sie doch anwerfe, mich über ungenaue Steuerungen und komische Sitzhaltungen aufregen muss), seh ich solche Sachen eher skeptisch. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann doch ein Entwickler daher, der mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.



sicher nicht ganz falsch.
aber gerade die molyneux vorführung mit dem kind war doch einfach nur wahnsinn.
da mach ich mir doch in dem moment keine gedanken drüber, inwiefern man das in welchen spielen einsetzen kann. 
 alleine, dass es funktioniert, fand ich schon mächtig beeindruckend.
und das -wie gesagt- auf einem bald 5 jahre alten 200 $ gerät.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 01.06.2009 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben die ja alle Angst, tatsächlich mal so spielen zu müssen^^


Oder die haben massive Probleme mit ihrem BMI. Sind größtenteils Amerikaner, daher wäre das tatsächlich möglich. ^^
Beim "Malen" ist der Entwickler jedenfalls schon ins Schwitzen gekommen.


> Vielleicht liegts ja an mir, aber ich will beim zocken nicht vorm Fernseher rumhampeln. Tolle Technik, keine Frage, aber was damit anfangen (abgesehen von Minispiel-Sammlungen)?


Für mich ist "klassisches" Gaming statisch. Gegen Bewegung habe ich nichts, auch nicht gegen wilde vor dem TV - WENN mir das Spiel GLAUBWÜRDIG vermitteln kann, dass ICH tatsächlich in der virtuellen Welt INTERAGIERE. Bei Wii ist das in die Hose gegangen. Pads und Maus bieten bequeme Möglichkeiten, sind mir aber zu passiv und eben statisch. Old-School-Gaming halt. NATAL hat da mehr Potential. 





> Seit ich die Wii damals mit einem fröhlichen "damit müssen tolle neue Konzepte möglich sein" im Hinterkopf gekauft hab, die jetzt einstaubt (und ich jedesmal, wenn ich sie doch anwerfe, mich über ungenaue Steuerungen und komische Sitzhaltungen aufregen muss), seh ich solche Sachen eher skeptisch.


Bezogen auf Wii stimme ich dir absolut zu. 





> Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann doch ein Entwickler daher, der mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


Ach, ich denke, dass Microsoft das Problem mit mangelndem Thrid-Party-Support bewältigen kann. Ja, Nintendo hat damit Probleme. Aber MS lebt von Thrid Parties. Zumal der Typ bei der PK noch ausdrücklich erwähnt hat, dass NATAL ein Konzept für Casual- UND Core-Gamer wird. Mittel um das zu realisieren, haben die bestimmt. 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das am Ende tatsächlich eine Revolution ist, oder nur eine Nullnummer wie bei Wii. Ohne irgendein dummes Gedöns (Controller, Nonchuk, Balance-Board, Wii-Mote) direkt ein Spiel bewältigen zu können, ist jedenfalls für mich ein Traum. Und wie Peter M. so passend sagte: Der Mensch ist der beste Controller. Warum nutzen wir ihn nicht endlich?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> aber gerade die molyneux vorführung mit dem kind war doch einfach nur wahnsinn.


Wenn das wirklich alles so „Echtzeit berechnet wurde“ sicherlich beeindruckend, doch bezweifle ich, dass so etwas sinnvoll in Spielen(!) verwendet wird. SO etwas würde ich Nintendo und Sony zutrauen, aber ganz sicher nicht Microsoft. Dazu sind die eigenen Entwicklerstudios nicht wirklich fähig und der gute Peter erzählt nicht nur gerne viel, sondern leider werden seine Spiele von Jahr zu Jahr anspruchsloser im Gameplay. Entsprechend habe ich da zumindest keine großen Erwartungen an das Hardwareteil.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 01.06.2009 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stimme euch zu, diese Technik ist zwar an sich phänomenal, aber für mich als Spieler finde ich sie nicht sooo toll, denn schon die Wii fand ich nicht so prickelnd. 

Leider wird Gamespot die EA-Konferenz nicht zeigen, da werde ich wohl auf Gametrailers.com abweichen.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> da mach ich mir doch in dem moment keine gedanken drüber, inwiefern man das in welchen spielen einsetzen kann.


Ich schon - meine Freizeit ist mir zu knapp, um mich länger als 10 Minuten mit einem besseren Chatbot (ja, von 4players geklaut, aber ich find' das durchaus passend^^) zu beschäftigen 



> alleine, dass es funktioniert, fand ich schon mächtig beeindruckend.
> und das -wie gesagt- auf einem bald 5 jahre alten 200 $ gerät.


Das auf jeden Fall. Aber deswegen verspüre ich noch lange nicht das Bedürfnis, sowas tatsächlich im Wohnzimmer stehen zu haben - so lange, bis jemand was WIRKLICH spannendes damit anstellt. Und davon hab' ich für mich persönlich eben noch rein gar nichts gesehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal der Typ bei der PK noch ausdrücklich erwähnt hat, dass NATAL ein Konzept für Casual- UND Core-Gamer wird. Mittel um das zu realisieren, haben die bestimmt.


 Nur verschleudert man das Geld etwa lieber für irgendwelchen Exklusivmist bei Mappackexklusivitäten. Es ist ja nicht einmal genügend Geld bzw. Manpower beim weltgrößten Softwarekonzern vorhanden, dass Ärgernisse – sprich Hänger oder lange Ladezeiten – im Dashboard behoben werden.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne irgendein dummes Gedöns (Controller, Nonchuk, Balance-Board, Wii-Mote) direkt ein Spiel bewältigen zu können, ist jedenfalls für mich ein Traum. Und wie Peter M. so passend sagte: Der Mensch ist der beste Controller. Warum nutzen wir ihn nicht endlich?


Da man ja im Spiel von Peter nicht wirklich „Spiel“ erkennen konnte, ne Frage zu dem gezeigten Rennspiel. Würdest du echt die Variante spielen wollen, wo man lustig „rumhampelt“, um den Boxenstopp zu simulieren bzw. die Hände in der Luft hält, während man sich vorstellt ein Lenkrad zu halten? :o


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 01.06.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber deswegen verspüre ich noch lange nicht das Bedürfnis, sowas tatsächlich im Wohnzimmer stehen zu haben - so lange, bis jemand was WIRKLICH spannendes damit anstellt.




DAS ist ja auch wieder ein ganz anderes thema.
ich kenne herrn molyneux nun wirklich schon lange genug, um zu wissen, dass dann alles vielleicht doch ganz anders kommt und nicht wie versprochen.  



			
				nali schrieb:
			
		

> Da man ja im Spiel von Peter nicht wirklich „Spiel“ erkennen konnte, ne Frage zu dem gezeigten Rennspiel. Würdest du echt die Variante spielen wollen, wo man lustig „rumhampelt“, um den Boxenstopp zu simulieren?



das ist natürlich unsinn gewesen. so was würde keiner länger als 3 minuten "spielen" wollen, auch nicht der grösste "nicht- spieler", da bin ich überzeugt.
noch nicht mal steuern ohne gerät in der hand würde ich ein rennspiel mögen, was soll das denn bringen?


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Was ich witzig fand: Tony Hawks stellt den neuen Controller für sein Skateboard-Spiel vor und sagt wie toll der sei, und ne Stunde später sieht man wie ein Junge vor dem Fernseher Skateboard fährt, aber OHNE Controller. Oh Tony, geh Heim und schäm dich.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Das ganze müsste für uns Gamer schon angepasst werden. Reine Minispiel Sammlungen, darauf kann ich verzichten auch wenn sie innovativ sind.

Wenn MS es aber schafft herkömmliche Spiele mit NATAL zu verschmelzen, dann kann das ganz groß werden. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich sitze herkömmlich mit Pad auf dem Sofa und kann dazu noch selbst mit dem Spiel interagieren, dann finde ich das höchst interessant.
Die Möglichkeit ist jetzt da, sie muss nur genutzt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Galford am 01.06.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich witzig fand: Tony Hawks stellt den neuen Controller für sein Skateboard-Spiel vor und sagt wie toll der sei, und ne halbe Stunde später sieht man wie ein Junge vor dem Fernseher Skateboard fährt, aber OHNE Controller. Oh Tony, geh Heim und schäm dich.




hmm, was vermittelt denn wohl das bessere spielgefühl?
skaten *MIT* skateboard, oder skaten *OHNE* board.   
(vgl auch autorennen ohne lenker/ pad etc etc) 





abgesehen davon, war das ja auch keine neuvorstellung.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal der Typ bei der PK noch ausdrücklich erwähnt hat, dass NATAL ein Konzept für Casual- UND Core-Gamer wird. Mittel um das zu realisieren, haben die bestimmt.


Tja, die Sache mit den Core-Gamern... wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich heutzutage so spiele, kann ich jetzt schon sagen: das ist mit Pad einfach besser. Im Video gabs ein Rennspiel, das per "fuchteln" gesteuert wurde. Mag für sehr(!) einfache Arcade-Racer noch halbwegs funktionieren, aber will man das wirklich in einem Forza 3 so machen? Will ich in einem Rollenspiel a la Oblivion (weils hier gerade neben mir liegt^^) jedesmal den Arm schwingen, wenn ich ein Monster verdresche bzw. den anderen Arm heben, um zu blocken (und das über ne Spielzeit von ein paar Stunden - ich halt' mich durchaus für sportlich, aber das muss echt net sein)? Will ich in Shootern die Waffe im Anschlag per Körperhaltung simulieren? Und so gehts weiter. Kurz gesagt: da müssen völlig neue Konzepte her. Und die Wii hat halt gezeigt, daß den meisten eben doch nur Minispiele u.ä. einfällt, und davor hab' ich auch hier "Angst". Aber ich lass mich da wie gesagt sehr gerne eines besseren Belehren. Wir werden sehen.

Edit: gut, das kam dann wohl etwas zu spät


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Lightgun-Shooter gab es schon in den frühen 90igern* und da tat einem auch nach ner Weile der Arm weh.^^

Bzw. noch früher, aber so richtig erschwinglich waren die anfangs wohl nicht.^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2009 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittel.


 Mittel auch im Sinne von Marktposition und Macht auf Fremdentwickler. Wenn jetzt sogar "heilige" Marken wie Metal Gear und FF13 auf einer MS-Konsole erscheinen, dann sieht man doch, wo MS im Gaming-Sektor steht.





> Da man ja im Spiel von Peter nicht wirklich „Spiel“ erkennen konnte, ne Frage zu dem gezeigten Rennspiel.


Wenn ich das aus der Demo vom Peter z.B. auf ein Heavy Rain übertrage, dann wäre das zumindest in meinen Augen eine ganz neue Art von Spiel. Ich mag generell tiefe Geschichte, gute Figuren und "sinnvolle" Interaktion mit der simulierten Welt (also nicht nur Bäm!Bäm! und Gore) Warum nicht mal mit einer KI auf intelligente Art agieren, statt diese primär zu vernichten oder als Questautomat in Rollenspielen zu nutzen? Hier sehe ich die Möglichkeit, dass man mit NATAL einen intelligenteren Spielemarkt bezogen auf neuartige interaktive Konzepte schaffen könnte. Spiele die weniger von ihrer Mechanik leben, sondern mehr von ihrer emotionalen Wirkung auf den Spieler. 





> Würdest du echt die Variante spielen wollen, wo man lustig „rumhampelt“, um den Boxenstopp zu simulieren bzw. die Hände in der Luft hält, während man sich vorstellt ein Lenkrad zu halten? :o


So abwegig ist das für mich nicht. Wenn ich auf Feiern 4 Stunden Mario Kart mit dem Wii-Wheel spielen kann (und bei jeder Rampe das Rad wild schüttelt, damit man einen Turbo bekommt), dann könnte ich auch die Steuerung ohne Wheel mit NATAL ertragen - wenn sie funktioniert. Ist natürlich anstrengend, so zu spielen. Aber das ist für mich kein Faktor, den ich negativ beurteile. Wenn es sauber spielbar ist, dann spiele ich es. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag generell tiefe Geschichte, gute Figuren und "sinnvolle" Interaktion mit der simulierten Welt (also nicht nur Bäm!Bäm! und Gore) Warum nicht mal mit einer KI auf intelligente Art agieren, statt diese primär zu vernichten


Habe ich auch durchaus nichts dagegen, nur dafür braucht man nicht zwingend so eine Steuerung. Wäre so, als würde behauptet werden Bücher mit fesselnder Geschichte, glaubwürdigen Charakteren, etc. wären nur in eBook-Form möglich.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 01.06.2009 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, ich gebe mich geschlagen und 119 Dollar für Spiel und Controller ist ja nicht soo schlimm. Auch wenn ich selbst sowas nie für ein einzelnes Spiel kaufen würde. Toll wäre es wenn der Junge eben mit einem richtigen Skateboard vor dem Fernseher geskatet hätte. Ich frage mich ob man nicht auch mit dem Tony Hawk Controller auf die Fresse fallen kann? Das wäre aber mal richtig realistisch. (okay, man kann, ich weiß)


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Galford am 01.06.2009 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll wäre es wenn der Junge eben mit einem richtigen Skateboard vor dem Fernseher geskatet hätte.


Da würde sich deine Mutter, bzw. deine Nachbarn aber bedanken.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 01.06.2009 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn ich auf die Fresse fliege, halte ich wenigstens die Klappe. 
Ich bin ein Mann, ich schreie nicht.


Okay, jetzt kommt bald EA. Bin gespannt ob HL2: Episode 3 zu sehen sein wird, und ob es vielleicht schon überraschend Burnout Paradise 2 gibt (zunächst natürlich nur für Xbox und PS3 - leider)


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiel oder realität?
(ok das spielchen geht auch mit prologue (fast))


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Also MS hat ziemlich vorgelegt.
Da muss Sony einiges zeigen!
Bei Nintendo bin ich ziemlich skeptisch. Ausser dem neuen Zelda wirds wohl nix grossartiges geben.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> spiel oder realität?
> (ok das spielchen geht auch mit prologue (fast))


Guck dir mal die matschigen Texturen auf dem Hang hinter dem Auto an.  (hehe, meckern auf extremst hohem Niveau).


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.06.2009 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du hast aber vollommen recht.
ähnlich wie bei gt5 liegt der fokus -verständlicherweise- ganz klar auf der modellierung der autos.
die umgebung fällt da oftmals ganz schön ab.
das kann man besser auf den anderen bildern, von der seite erkennen - bspw hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss nicht, ob das sein muss.
allerdings sieht man das in bewegung natürlich eh nicht.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 01.06.2009 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also MS hat ziemlich vorgelegt.
> Da muss Sony einiges zeigen!



Wenn sie im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr nicht mehr über die PS*2* reden, wäre mir schon geholfen.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

EAs Konferenz startet mit einem Trailer zu Dante's Inferno, jetzt kam ein Video zu die Sims 3.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

ms bringt game on demand dienst (kam doch nicht in der pk, oder?):



> *Microsoft is to launch a games-on-demand service for Xbox 360, allowing users to buy full games such as Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed and BioShock over Xbox Live.*
> 
> Around 30 titles are due for the launch of the service in August, with Microsoft accepting direct purchase with credit cards, as well as the standard option of using Microsoft Points.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ms bringt game on demand dienst (kam doch nicht in der pk, oder?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kam nicht in der Präsentation vor, interessant.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> EAs Konferenz startet mit einem Trailer zu Dante's Inferno, jetzt kam ein Video zu die Sims 3.




momentan hat die ea show in etwa nintendo ´08 niveau. 
kommentar in der g4tv shout box: 





> Raymond Padilla:  Please give me something with a gun or a ball or a sharp weapon.


 

edit:
aha, das wars zumidnest mal damit.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> EAs Konferenz startet mit einem Trailer zu Dante's Inferno, jetzt kam ein Video zu die Sims 3.


Oh gott.
Jetzt kommen schätzungsweise erst mal gefühlte 100 Sims-Verschnitte(My sims pets, Kingdom, Addon).
Danach noch x-Casual-Games für den Wii
*angsthab*


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plötzlicher Wechsel von Wii-Gedöns zu Need for Speed: Shift und jetzt ein schön brutaler Trailer zu Dragon Age: Origins...passt doch


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Plötzlicher Wechsel von Wii-Gedöns zu Need for Speed: Shift und jetzt ein schön brutaler Trailer zu Dragon Age: Origins...passt doch


Jo.. bin bissl überrascht worden


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Jetzt kommt erstmal MAss Effect 2. Spiele gerade den ersten Teil.^^


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt erstmal MAss Effect 2. Spiele gerade den ersten Teil.^^




Jetzt kommt EA Sports, finde ich jetzt nicht so spannend.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 01.06.2009 23:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah, Fightnight wirkt ja noch hektischer, als früher.   
Aber die Grafik ist schon hammer.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 01.06.2009 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, Fightnight wirkt ja noch hektischer, als früher.
> Aber die Grafik ist schon hammer.


Die Demo spielt sich in meinen Augen nicht so hektisch, wies da präsentiert wurde.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 01.06.2009 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 01.06.2009 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok.

Der Chinese ist ja aufgeregt. Der steht da wie ein Schüler bei einem Vortrag.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Wow, EA stoppt das Fettwerden in den USA! EA rettet euer Leben, solange ihr ne Wii habt. Wii Sports? Wasn das?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

ea bestätigt wirklich jedes wii- vorurteil, das es geben kann:

die hd konsolen bekommen die coolen, gutaussehdnen spiele und die wii den schwachsinn und kinderkram (der sich verkauft), überspitzt gesagt.  

edit: 
wie gesagt: 600.000 stück in woche 1!!!
erfolgreichster start ever, wenn ich das wirklich richtig verstanden hab.
auch wenn ichs kaum glauben kann.  :-o


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ea bestätigt wirklich jedes wii- vorurteil, das es geben kann...


Stimmt zu 100%
Leider. 
Ich seh schwarz für meine Wii.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2009 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ea bestätigt wirklich jedes wii- vorurteil, das es geben kann:
> 
> die hd konsolen bekommen die coolen, gutaussehdnen spiele und die wii den schwachsinn und kinderkram (der sich verkauft), überspitzt gesagt.


Selbst wenn ich wollen würde, könnte ich sowas garnicht spielen. Hier quietschen und knacken die Dielen schon, wenn man nur normal läuft.   
Wenn ich dann noch wie ein Bekloppter in der Wohnung rumhüpfen würde, dann hätte ich jeden Tag die Bullerei im Haus.


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ahh, endlich kommen wieder ernste Titel. Mit Saboteur fängts an.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, endlich kommen wieder ernste Titel. Mit Saboteur fängts an.


Mit coolem Soundtrack


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, endlich kommen wieder ernste Titel. Mit Saboteur fängts an.




gta im besetzten frankreich.
na ja.
und warum stehen da rennwagen rum (der blaue am anfang)?  :-o


----------



## agvoter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 01.06.2009 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juhu, jetzt kommt Tim Schaefer mit Brutal Legend.

Edit: Dem Trailer zufolge wird das Spiel anscheinend ganz lustig.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 01.06.2009 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cool.  


edit:
crytek...


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 01.06.2009 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap, finde ich auch und jetzt kommt Jack Black mit dem Versuch, selbst das Spiel zu sein, oder so :-o  

Edit: Jetzt kommt Crysis 2  Aber leider kein Trailer, war ein kurzer Auftritt


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

All Points Bulletin wird jetzt vorgestellt. Das Spiel wurde ja schon vor langer Zeit angekündigt, aber ich bin misstrauisch, sieht ziemlich nach GTA-Klon aus, nur eben als MMORPG.


Edit: Der Trailer zu The old Republic war ja mal genial, sehr stimmungsvoll, da kommt richtiges Star Wars-Feeling auf


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

schon ziemlich erbärmlich, dass auf cynamite bzgl e3 weitaus mehr los ist, als hier.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

der star wars: tor trailer ist der hammer.
aussagekraft nur leider 0, denn spielgrafik wird das ja nicht unbedingt gewesen sein.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> schon ziemlich erbärmlich, dass auf cynamite bzgl e3 weitaus mehr los ist, als hier.




Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, was cynamite macht, gefällt mir sehr gut, da ist alles topaktuell, während hier auf pcgames.de immer noch die Left 4 Dead 2-News steht.

Edit: @Bonkic: Ja, als die Vorstellung anfing, habe ich gehofft, dass es Gameplay-Szenen zu sehen gibt, aber der Cinematic Trailer war trotzdem klasse.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> schon ziemlich erbärmlich, dass auf cynamite bzgl e3 weitaus mehr los ist, als hier.



Meinst du jetzt von den Usern her oder den geposteten News?

War das schon alles von EA? Haben ja gar nichts von Fifa z.B. gezeigt, oder hab ich das verpasst?


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Fifa war erstaunlicherweise nichts, aber zu vielen anderen EA Sports-Titeln. 

Ist irgendjemand noch um 2:00 Nachts dabei, wenn Ubisoft seine Pressekonferenz hat?


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du jetzt von den Usern her oder den geposteten News?



sowohl als auch, da gibts x- threads.
der dickste mit jetzt shcon 400 beiträgen. 

klar, das ist `ne multiformat seite, aber dass hier so gar nix los ist....


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Oh, super, Left 4 Dead 2 ein Jahr nach dem ersten Teil  . Aber von Episode 3 keine Spur. Valve, was soll das?


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Vielleicht tummeln sich hier einfach mehr Leute von dem arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung.   

EDIT:
Es entscheidet sich ja heute Nacht nicht das Schicksal der Gaming-Welt.   

 Ich meine, es gibt später noch genug Infos. Die Meisten müssen vielleicht einfach nicht unbedingt als erste dabei gewesen sein, sondern lassen sich das morgen nach dem Aufstehen in aller Gemütlichkeit zusammengefasst und aufgearbeitet präsentieren. Oder zieht sich die Videos halt dann rein. Auf die paar Stunden kommt es einfach nicht wirklich an. 

Da wird ab Morgen so viel berichtet über die Spiele, dass es einem noch zum Hals raushängen wird.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja. Da weiss man immerhin, wohin es die Community zieht 

Ein grosser Grund wird wohl eben der Multiplattform-Punkt sein.
Aber auch die vielen News dort, sind wirklich klasse.
Vor allem ist das doch auch eine CT-Page. Wozu haben die eine Games-Groupe?
Das wäre jetzt doch DER gute Grund, um News auf alle Seiten zu bringen.

Oder liegt das an der alten Forensoftware bei PCG, dass das eben (noch) nicht geht?


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Galford am 02.06.2009 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, super, Left 4 Dead 2 ein Jahr nach dem ersten Teil  . Aber von Episode 3 keine Spur. Valve, was soll das?




Ich glaube, bei einer so großen Neuankündigung wartet EA noch. Wahrscheinlich musst du dich noch bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag gedulden.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Mann kann Ich ja schlecht Streams gucken UND was schreiben. Das liegt nicht in meiner Natur.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Nee, eigentlich ist das doch schon seit Monaten so, dass im Forum tote Hose ist. Im Chat ist es übrigens nicht anders, da sind jeden Tag auch immer die gleichen Leute, die schon seit vielen Jahren dabei sind. Ich glaub, ohne die "Stammleute" könnten sie die Seite echt dichtmachen    

So, mal schauen, was es dann so ab 2 uhr zu sehen gibt


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, eigentlich ist das doch schon seit Monaten so, dass im Forum tote Hose ist. Im Chat ist es übrigens nicht anders, da sind jeden Tag auch immer die gleichen Leute, die schon seit vielen Jahren dabei sind. Ich glaub, ohne die "Stammleute" könnten sie die Seite echt dichtmachen
> 
> So, mal schauen, was es dann so ab 2 uhr zu sehen gibt




Du bist dabei?


----------



## oceano (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, eigentlich ist das doch schon seit Monaten so, dass im Forum tote Hose ist. Im Chat ist es übrigens nicht anders, da sind jeden Tag auch immer die gleichen Leute, die schon seit vielen Jahren dabei sind. Ich glaub, ohne die "Stammleute" könnten sie die Seite echt dichtmachen
> 
> So, mal schauen, was es dann so ab 2 uhr zu sehen gibt




Naja, die grossen neuen Spieleankündigungen gabs ja bisher nicht. Erst recht nicht für PC (wen wunderts?     )
Auf den Multiplattform Sites ist auch vieles nur wieder Fanboy Gebashe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				oceano am 02.06.2009 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Multiplattform Sites ist auch vieles nur wieder Fanboy Gebashe.


Eben Qualität geht vor Quantität.  Und qualitativ hochwertigere Beiträge als hier, findest du nirgendwo  
"Nicht auf die Größe des  Hammers kommt es an, sondern wie man damit nagelt." 
(Na, wer erkennt den Film?!^^)

EDIT: 
Hat euch mein Killer-Zitat so aus den Socken gehauen, dass ihr vom Stuhl gekippt seit. Auf einmal das große Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 02.06.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 02.06.2009 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




darauf können wir uns einigen.   
ich war eigentlich  mehr überrascht, dass auf cynamite *so viel* los ist, als darüber, dass *hier so* wenig los ist.
ich bin mir aber durchaus darüber im klaren, dass es noch 2- 3 wichtigere sachen gibt, als die e3.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 02.06.2009 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige hier  Oder schaut sich noch jemand hier die Ubisoft-Pressekonferenz an?


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Auf der Ubisoft-Konferenz wurden jetzt schon 15 Minuten nur geredet, aber anscheinend sind die ganz stolz darauf, dass sie jetzt mit Filmstudios zusammenarbeiten und können das auch nicht genug betonen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Ubisoft-Konferenz wurden jetzt schon 15 Minuten nur geredet, aber anscheinend sind die ganz stolz darauf, dass sie jetzt mit Filmstudios zusammenarbeiten und können das auch nicht genug betonen.




mir ist auch schleierhaft, wen das interessieren soll.
das ist ja keine business präsentation.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 02.06.2009 02:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, jetzt mit James wird sich hoffentlich alles ändern 

Herr Cameron redet bisher auch nur. Vielleicht will Ubisoft verheimlichen, dass sie gar kein so tolles Line-Up an Spielen haben, das sich zur Präsentation eignen würde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.06.2009 02:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe ich auch. Bisher sehr langweilig.


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Avatar ist jetzt auch nicht so das Hammer-Thema...


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 02:22 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 02.06.2009 02:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn Herr Cameron so weitermacht, schlafe ich gleich ein 

Edit: Selbst Pele kann die Präsentation, so wie es aussieht, nicht mehr retten


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Zeigen die nur irgendwelche Wii Kinderspielchen    Ich bin wirklich kurz vorm einpennen.

_Edit_ Hoffentlich wirds jetzt besser


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 03:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigen die nur irgendwelche Wii Kinderspielchen    Ich bin wirklich kurz vorm einpennen.
> 
> _Edit_ Hoffentlich wirds jetzt besser



Splinter Cell: Convinction ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang 

Edit: Während man die Splinter Cell-Präsentation schon von Microsoft kennt, hilft gegen die Langeweile ein Besuch auf gametrailers.com, da gibt es jetzt nämlich einige neu Trailer, darunter auch zu Crysis 2


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Eigentlich hatte ich mich jetzt auf Assassin's Creed 2 gefreut, aber jetzt kommt anscheinend wieder ein ausgiebiger Vortrag, und zwar zu Casual-Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Hmm...das war für ein Splinter Cell Spiel aber extrem viel Geballere und Action.

[edit]: Mir gefällt die Entwicklung immer mehr hin zu diesen Casual Games auch nicht. Wenn's so weitergeht, müssen wir normalen Spieler wohl bald in Rente gehen.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...das war für ein Splinter Cell Spiel aber extrem viel Geballere und Action.
> 
> [edit]: Mir gefällt die Entwicklung immer mehr hin zu diesen Casual Games auch nicht. Wenn's so weitergeht, müssen wir normalen Spieler wohl bald in Rente gehen.




Ja, die Entwickler haben ja gesagt, dass Sam Fisher in Conviction der Jäger und nicht der Gejagte ist. Deswegen eben auch mehr Ballern und weniger Schleichen. Es geht ein bisschen in Richtung Max Payne.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.06.2009 03:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [edit]: Mir gefällt die Entwicklung immer mehr hin zu diesen Casual Games auch nicht. Wenn's so weitergeht, müssen wir normalen Spieler wohl bald in Rente gehen.



Was ich immer besonders schade finde, dass solche innovativen Technologien wie jetzt Microsofts neue Bewegungskamera (wahrscheinlich) nicht sehr oft in "ernsthaften" Spielen benutzt werden.

Edit: Ich glaube es ist *endlich* vorbei. Das war die bis jetzt die schlechteste Pressekonferenz und für Nitendo und Sony wird es schwer, das morgen zu übertreffen   Ich hätte jetzt zwei Stunden mehr schlafen können


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Das war irgendwie die langweiligste von allen bisher. Bin mal gespannt was die nächsten Tage noch so kommen wird.


----------



## Kandinata (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Project Natal ist Bombe. Wenn das tatsächlich realisierbar ist (was die Demo vom Peter impliziert), dann ist Gaming endlich kein Freakgebiet mehr, sondern für jeden zugänglich. Komplette 1 zu 1 Interaktion mit der Box, den Menüs und den Spielen.



Ich habe mir jetzt inzwischen auch mal dieses "Projekt" angesehen und kann ehrlich gesagt diesen Hype darum nicht verstehen, denn für mich wirkt das so als ob man versucht hat eine bisherige Innovation zu übertrumpfen und hat vergessen das das Ganze auch praktisch sein muss   

Simpel gesagt ist es wie EyeToy, nur das statt einer Silhouetten Erkennung das Ganze noch auf die Tiefe und Geschwindigkeit bezogen wird... so weit so gut... aber in welcher Form soll sich denn das in Spielen wiederfinden ?
In Minispielen, das ist klar, aber alles andere was wirklich mehr als 2-3 Tasten braucht bzw nicht durch die simple Bewegung gesteuert werden kann funktioniert einfach nicht ohne Controller und nicht umsonst hängt beim Wiimote noch der Nunchuk dran.
Im Gesamten sieht es für mich so aus als ob dieser Versuch auf die Partygames zu steigen  nicht wirklich durchdacht ist, denn schließlich kann mit diesem System so gesehen nur 1 Spieler gleichzeitig spielen... auch nicht gerade das was ich von einer Party erwarte...

Das ist also nach bisherigem Standpunkt eine Technik die Spieletechnisch nur für weniges eingesetzt werden kann, sicherlich nicht 100% in jeder Lage funktioniert (Lichtverhältnisse und etliche Regeln die beim aufstellen beachtet werden müssen) und dazu noch im Gegensatz zur Silhouetten EyeToy wegwerf Kamera auch einiges Leisten muss, das heißt einen höheren Preis hat, was sicherlich nicht plötzlich das führt das alle Casual Player von der Wii, dem angestrebten Markt, sich eine Xbox kaufen werden... und die "Hardcore" Spieler sowieso nicht, wenn ein Wiimote für 5 Minuten in die Luft halten bereits zuviel ist wird man sicherlich nicht plötzlich durchs Zimmer springen wollen 
Die Menüinteraktion, Sprachsteuerung oder für die anderen Gimmicks am Rand ist das ganze allerdings eine feine Geschichte, aber wenn die Spiele nichts taugen dann ist das Perlen vor die Säue geworfen   

Jedenfalls sieht das für mich so aus, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen  ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 02.06.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> […]  habe ich irgendwas übersehen  ?


Nein, du hast lediglich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass MS für solche Sachen auch noch die völlig falsche Firma ist. Von Nintendo könnten vielleicht einige interessante Spiele kommen und auch Sony würde ich in der Hinsicht was zutrauen. Aber brauchbare Games von den MS Game Studios halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich (siehe die schwachen Buzz-Kopien oder die „grandiosen“ Kameraspiele bisher) und die internen Entwicklerstudios wurden inzwischen ja auch ordentlich zusammengespart / reduziert.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

was enthüllt nintendo? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kandinata (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> was enthüllt nintendo?



Problem ist, im Gegensatz zu MS und Sony wo quasi bereits alles vorher offen gelegt wurde, hält sich Nintendo mal wieder völlig im schweigen und man kann nur spekulieren, allerdings rechnet man zumindest mit 1 Titel der eine Hauptserie fortsetzt... das hartnäckigste Gerücht ist das es ein neuer Zelda Teil sein wird...

Und am Ende wirds wohl doch wieder nur WiiMusic 2


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 02.06.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.06.2009 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




siehst du das bild nicht?  :-o 



> Und am Ende wirds wohl doch wieder nur WiiMusic 2



  



sin and punishment 2 wird auf jeden fall auf der messe sein, das ist schon mal sicher.


----------



## Kandinata (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> siehst du das bild nicht?  :-o



Ja, aber ich kanns nicht lesen... sorry, stelle mich vermutlich ziemlich doof an


----------



## crackajack (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 02.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.06.2009 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Super kann ich mir in der ersten Zeile noch einbilden, aber der Rest ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 02.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 02.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach nee, natürlich kann mans nicht wirklich lesen.   
manche meinen super mario bros. wii zu erkennen (/erkennen zu wollen)....


----------



## Kandinata (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 02.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 02.06.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau soweit kam ich auch  

/Edit: Super Mario Bros. Wii ?

"Super" würde passen und wenn man es mit dem Wissen liest was es heißen könnte, dann kann man theoretisch auch ein "Bros." zusammenbekommen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> sin and punishment 2 wird auf jeden fall auf der messe sein, das ist schon mal sicher.


Das geisterte ja schon auf der letzten E3 rum. Ein stationäres Zelda setze ich eigentlich voraus - und zwar ein episches. Das mobile Zelda wurde ja bereits vor einigen Monaten angekündigt. Gegen ein neues Donkey Kong, StarFox und Core-Mario hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.

Aber ich rechne eher mit welkem Gemüse wie dem EA Rail-Shooter "Dead Space", dem neuen Resident Evil-Rail Shooter und eben Wii Sports Resort. Hinzu kommen unzählige DSiWare und WiiWare-Titel wie etwa das stilistisch pervers gruselige neue Monkey Island.   

...

Zumindest Red Steel 2 wirkt ja ganz interessant. Stilistisch und spielerisch. Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Wii-Spiel, das auf meiner "Would be nice to play"-Liste landet.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Oberscht am 02.06.2009 02:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Avatar ist jetzt auch nicht so das Hammer-Thema...


Aha? Man hat doch überhaupt nichts davon gesehen... Nur bla bla blubb, was er im Film macht und das sie im Spiel hier und da Vehicels nutzen wollten und mehr Waffen. Und er es cool fand   

Anschliessend hab ich mich auch geärgert das ich nicht    gegangen bin. It was bored..


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Nintendo PK ab 18:00. 

"eX-Ticker"

- 18:03 Uhr, Beginn der Pressekonferenz. Cammie Dunaway betritt die Bühne. Eröffnungsrede: Jeder spielt. Frauen mit dem DS im Flugzeug (?!), Großeltern mit Wii. Sie redet vom Sprung der Spielekontrolle in eine neue Generation (wohl Wii Motion Plus).

- Vorstellung: Marios Sprung in die Generation "4D". *NEW SUPER MARIO BROS Wii* 
4-Spieler COOP. Sidescroller mit 3D-Optik, quasi wie das DS-Pendant. Normaler Einzelspielermodus vorhanden, doch es ist jeder Zeit möglich, dass neue Spieler in das Spiel einsteigen. Vorstellung vermittelt typisches Retro-Mario-Feeling. Der COOP wirkt nett, aber kaum innovativ. Release: Winter 2009, weltweit.

- Cammie übernimmt wieder und erklärt den Erfolg von WiiFit. *WiiFit: Plus* wird "angedroht". Erstellung von persönlichen Sportplänen. 6 neue Stärke- und Yoga-Übungen. Totale Personalisierung. WFP misst sogar verbrannte Kalorien. Neue Spielarten, in der bekannten Optik mit den Miis als Spielfiguren. Herbst 2009 Release. Im Bundle mit dem Board, oder als normale Retail-Version ohne Board.

- Reggie betritt die Bühne und stellt WiiMotionPlus vor. Ein Image-Film zu Wii Sports Resort wird gezeigt. Er impliziert die 1:1 Umsetzung von Bewegungen in das Spiel. Egal ob Schwert, Bogen, Golfschläger oder Tischtennisschläger. Das Publikum reagiert kaum (berechtigt, das sah man alles bereits zuvor).

- Ein Fallschirmsprung aus Resort wird gezeigt. Die WiiMote fungiert als "Spielfigur". Bewegt man die Mote, so verändert auch die fallende Figur die Position. In der Luft kann man Kunststücke vollbringen. Ein Schießstand wird nun gezeigt (Bogenschießen). Haltung der Controller entspricht der Handhabung eines echten Bogens. Man zeigt Basketball (Körbewerfen) im 2 Spielermodus (Splitscreen). 

Persönliche Notiz: Wenn 2 erwachsene Männer mit Geräten rumhüpfen, die an Dildos erinnern und über das "Einlochen" reden und dabei laut stöhnen, dann wirkt das auf mich befremdlich.... 

- Motion Plus wird unterstützt von bekannten Sportmarken der Hersteller EA und Sega. Ubis Red Steel 2 nutzt das System ebenfalls.

- Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers wird gezeigt. Kingdom Hearts wird vorgestellt. Beides für Wii.

- Mario RPG für den DS wird gezeigt. Kommt im Herbst endlich nach Europa.

- Golden Sun kommt 2010 für den DS

- "Womens Murder Club" für DS. Adventure im Stil von "Hotel Dusk".

- C.O.P. für den DS wird vorgestellt. GTA-Klon in 3D mit frei befahrbarer Stadt in toller Grafik.

- Frauen-Ankleid-Teenie-Style-Sims-Shopping-Game genannt "Style Savny" wird gezeigt. Leider.

- Werbefilm für den DSi wird gezeigt. 1 Million verkaufte DSi in den USA seit Launch. DSiWare wird angekündigt (Mario vs. Donkey Kong, neue Version des Clip-Makers).
WarioWare App erlaubt das Erstellen von eigenen Spielen für WarioWare. Neue Ausrichtung der DSiWare: Content erstellen und teilen. Auch auf Facebook, z.B. Bilder.

- Legend of Zelda: Sprit Tracks für DS wird erwähnt. Publikum scheint eingeschlafen, da seit 10 Minuten keine Reaktion mehr. 

- BigN-Präsident Iwata betritt die Bühne. Er scheint etwas zu erzählen, aber meine Fähigkeiten sein Englisch mit japanischem Akzent zu verstehen, sind leider begrenzt...
Etwas über Verkaufszahlen, Marktausrichtung, Perspektiven. Produkte. Wii Vitality Sensor wird gezeigt. Damit man mit Wii den Blutdruck messen kann.

- *Super Mario Galaxy 2* mit Yoshi wird gezeigt. Eine kleine Reaktion aus dem Publikum.

- Reggie fasst die "Ereignisse" der PK zusammen.

- Thrid-Party-Zeug wird gezeigt: "The Cunduit" (kommt Ende Juni raus), Resident Evil Darkside Chronicles (Rail-Shooter, bereits seit Monaten bekannt), Dead Space Extraction (ebenfalls bekannt). KEINE Reaktion aus dem Publikum.

- *Metroid: Another M* wird präsentiert. Soll 2010 erscheinen. Einige im Raum klatschen. 
Samus Geschichte wird im Spiel tiefer beleuchtet. Man erfindet quasi eine alte Figur neu.

- ENDE.

Regards, eX!


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo PK ab 18:00.
> 
> "eX-Ticker"
> 
> ...




Super, ich bin auch wieder dabei, solange das nicht so langweilig wird, wie gestern bei Ubisoft.

Edit: Ups, lösch meinen Post, ich glaube du kannst deinen jetzt nicht mehr bearbeiten :-o


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ups, lösch meinen Post, ich glaube du kannst deinen jetzt nicht mehr bearbeiten :-o


Ich glaube als CO kann er das.   
Aber wenn nicht: HAHA!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Mothman am 02.06.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 02.06.2009 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he can!


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Oh, nein. Nicht schon wieder diese Nervensäge! Kann nicht jemand anderes moderieren. Diese Frau war letztes Jahr soooo peinlich.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 02.06.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 02.06.2009 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 hoffe ich doch

Ist die Tante, die da auf der Bühne steht, nicht schon letztes Jahr vorgekommen? 

Edit: Aha, ein neues Super Mario-Spiel anscheinend.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Booh, bei der muss ich den Ton lauter machen, die spricht teils als ob sie eine Scheisshausbürste im Mund hat.. 

Da war gestern bei Ubi wenigstens alles sauber zu verstehen


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Solon25 am 02.06.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Booh, bei der muss ich den Ton lauter machen, die spricht teils als ob sie eine Scheisshausbürste im Mund hat..
> 
> Da war gestern bei Ubi wenigstens alles sauber zu verstehen




Langsam fängt diese Präsentation an, Ubisoft Konkurrenz zu machen


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ist die Halle leer? Schläft das Publikum? Oder gibt es ein großes Schild: "shut up"
Oder liegt es einfach an dieser Präsentation ansich?


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Galford am 02.06.2009 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Halle leer? Schläft das Publikum? Oder gibt es ein großes Schild: "shut up"
> Oder liegt es einfach an dieser Präsentation ansich?


Was davon soll die denn vom Hocker reissen?


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Solon25 am 02.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 02.06.2009 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts, aber aus Mitleid oder wenigsten Höflichkeit, könnte sich doch jemand mal bemerkbar machen.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Galford am 02.06.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mitleid wäre eher für die armen Zuschaue angebracht


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Oh man, was denken die sich da nur hinter den Kulissen aus, das sie einem sowas präsentieren? Bin ich blöd oder labert da im Grunde jeder über dasselbe?  Nur Wiederkäuer auf der Bühne


----------



## BlackDead (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ein Puls Messer für die WII?   
Wo ist der Sinn?
Das neue Mario sieht nett aus ist aber jetzt auch kein Highlight.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				BlackDead am 02.06.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Puls Messer für die WII?
> Wo ist der Sinn?




Alte Senioren können überprüfen, ob Wii Sports sie nicht überanstrengt


----------



## BlackDead (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Das Publikum lebt noch.  
Jetzt ist es vorbei und es war genauso "meh" wie ich erwartet habe.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				BlackDead am 02.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Publikum lebt noch.
> Jetzt ist es vorbei und es war genauso "meh" wie ich erwartet habe.




Hoffentlich wird Sony's Pressekonferenz besser.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Wii Vitality Sensor!!?? Hab' ich gestern tatsächlich was schlechtes über NATAL gesagt?  Egal, wird sich verkaufen wie warme Semmeln.

Aber hey, Mario Galaxy 2. Doch noch ein Grund, die Wii mal wieder anzuschliessen


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Damit das wer auch glaubt, mal ein paar Kommentare von den GT Usern:

We want games, not speeches!

oh come on...how many more numbers ??? i need games dude!!!!!!!!

Fake, they're flashlights running off a timer. They also have some of those plastic clappy hands for the end, and some canned laughter, in case a joke is accidentally cracked and fun is brought to a press conference about games. Not that that would ever happen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Die PK war doch ein Witz. Bzw. das Lineup ist es. Super Mario Bros Wii? Okay, kann im COOP Spaß machen. Mario Galaxy 2? Imho sehr mau die Ankündigung. Erweiterung von Mario Galaxy mit Yoshi und neuen Arealen. Erinnert mich jetzt an Left4Dead2. Unpassende Fortsetzung ohne richtigen Sinn. Neues Metroid? Warum? Ich dachte die neue Trilogie wäre abgeschlossen (Spiele von Retro). Warum jetzt wieder Samus ausgraben.   

Wo war Miyamoto? Oder anders gefragt: Wo waren *interessante* Neuankündigungen?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				BlackDead am 02.06.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Puls Messer für die WII?
> Wo ist der Sinn?



Ich würde das mal als "typisch japanisch" bezeichnen, die stehen auf solche Sachen 

Man hat seine Ziele klar dargestellt und eben ehrlich gezeigt was da ist und wie man es präsentieren will, nicht wie andere die nur mit Techdemos um sich werfen um zu zeigen das sie ja sooviel drauf haben... Klar ist das für den Durchschnittszuschauer nicht interessant, aber passt einfach zum Gesamtbild bzw, zum Thema von Nintendo "Gaming für jedermann", und da ist mmn nichts verwerfliches dran....

Aus diesem Punkt hat mir das Ganze recht gut gefallen muss ich sagen, denn man hat wirklich Spiele für jedermann vorgestellt die alle durchaus brauchbar aussehen (ja, auch die boutique Geschichte, man muss sowas halt mögen).
Dann noch Mario Bros, Galaxy 2, Metroid... sogar Goldensun ? Na ich hatte mit WiiMusic 2 gerechnet, von daher ist das eine gelungene Überraschung 

Sicherlich kann sich nun jede Fangruppierung Fragen "ja, aber warum gab es kein Zelda/Whatever"... Gabs halt nicht, muss man mit leben auch wenn es natürlich Schade ist


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PK war doch ein Witz. Bzw. das Lineup ist es. Super Mario Bros Wii? Okay, kann im COOP Spaß machen. Mario Galaxy 2? Imho sehr mau die Ankündigung. Erweiterung von Mario Galaxy mit Yoshi und neuen Arealen. Erinnert mich jetzt an Left4Dead2. Unpassende Fortsetzung ohne richtigen Sinn. Neues Metroid? Warum? Ich dachte die neue Trilogie wäre abgeschlossen (Spiele von Retro). Warum jetzt wieder Samus ausgraben.
> 
> Wo war Miyamoto? Oder anders gefragt: Wo waren *interessante* Neuankündigungen?
> 
> Regards, eX!



Die Frage ist nicht wo, sondern ob da überhaupt irgendwelche Neuankündigungen waren, die halbwegs interessant sind  

Was hätte denn Nitendo Großartiges ankündigen können?


----------



## BlackDead (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 02.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das mal als "typisch japanisch" bezeichnen, die stehen auf solche Sachen



Du meinst also das fette Klischee Otakus sowas brauchen um festzustellen das sie nicht gesund sind?


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

konnte die pk leider nicht verfolgen.
wirklich viel verpasst hab ich aber anscheinend nicht.
keine besondere überraschung, immerhin galaxy 2, das aber wohl kaum das rad neu erfinden wird.
na ja, schauen wir mal, was sony so zu bieten hat.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				BlackDead am 02.06.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 02.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In einigen Sekunden/Minuten fängt die Sony Pressekonferenz an, ich bin gespannt, was es da zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Sekunden/Minuten fängt die Sony Pressekonferenz an, ich bin gespannt, was es da zu sehen gibt.



Chinatown Wars für psp so Gott will...


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Oberscht am 02.06.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 02.06.2009 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bisher gefällt mir die Konferenz sehr gut. Eine ausführliche, aber auch nicht langweilige Einleitung und so wie es scheint werden jetzt die ganzen Spiele vorgestellt. Und zum ersten Mal klatscht das Publikum auch


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

a younger more diverse demographic for psp...bitte nicht!!!


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Oberscht am 02.06.2009 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> a younger more diverse demographic for psp...bitte nicht!!!




Naja, es wurde z.B. auch schon ein neues Assassin's Creed für die PSP angekündigt, es wird also nicht nur in Richtung Casual gehen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

PsP Go für 249,99€


----------



## Freezeman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Die PSP Go soll 249€ kosten! wtf?   
Bitte wer kauft denn das Ding für so einen Preis?!


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Hihi
Das Duke Nukem der PSP:
Grad Turismo


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

offensichtlich kann man in Japan durch schule und studium kommen, ohne English zu lernen


----------



## Freezeman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi
> Das Duke Nukem der PSP:
> Grad Turismo



800 Autos... interessant, wenns denn mal kommt.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Oberscht am 02.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> offensichtlich kann man in Japan durch schule und studium kommen, ohne English zu lernen




Vielleicht ist seine Aussprache mies, das war nämlich beim Nitendo-Boss der Fall. Da ist mir ein Dolmetscher lieber  

Aber der Preis für die PSP Go ist schon ziemlich hoch, mal schauen, wie die Verkaufszahlen ausfallen werden.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Seh ich das richttig?
MS bekommt für ihre grosse Konsole ein neues Metal Gear Solid und Sony grad mal noch was für die PSP?


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das richttig?
> MS bekommt für ihre grosse Konsole ein neues Metal Gear Solid und Sony grad mal noch was für die PSP?



Es ist nicht ganz so, denn laut Kojima soll das PSP-Metal Gear Solid die wirkliche Fortsetzung der Reihe sein, nicht MGS: Rising.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht ganz so, denn laut Kojima soll das PSP-Metal Gear Solid die wirkliche Fortsetzung der Reihe sein, nicht MGS: Rising.


Ja, da kann sich Sony glücklich schätzen, dass das immer so betont wurde.
Die EINZIG RICHTIGE Fortsetzung!
Das EINZIGE. Das WAHRE.
Ansonsten... Ich will MG nicht auf dem kleinen Display spielen.


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Arrgh...ein Rockstar exclusive! Am ende werd ich mir doch noch ne ps3 kaufen müssen...


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Final Fantasy 14?!??


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Und jetzt hat die PS3 auch noch ne Wiimote


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Etwas abseits vom Thema: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Rendersequenzen einen großen Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben. Sowohl bei AC2 als auch bei Star Wars dachte ich bei einigen Einstellungen mehrmals es wäre ein Film und mit menschlichen Schauspielern gedreht. 
So eine gute Qualität hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt hat die PS3 auch noch ne Wiimote



Wers brauch  

Final Fantasy 14 Online wird glaube ich floppen. Assassin's Creed 2 sah ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				shimmyrot am 02.06.2009 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas abseits vom Thema: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Rendersequenzen einen großen Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben. Sowohl bei AC2 als auch bei Star Wars dachte ich bei einigen Einstellungen mehrmals es wäre ein Film und mit menschlichen Schauspielern gedreht.
> So eine gute Qualität hab ich noch nie gesehen.


Beim SW-Trailer dachte ich immer:"hoffentlich ists der Trailer nicht gleich zu ende"


Ok, die Techdemos der "Wiimote" für die PS3 sah nicht schlecht aus.

// Achsoo. FF14 ist Online. Na dann..


----------



## BlackDead (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> // Achsoo. FF14 ist Online. Na dann..





Alles andere hätte mich auch stark verwundert.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Zuerst di Wiimote, jetzt Mariokart 
tztztz


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				BlackDead am 02.06.2009 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 02.06.2009 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hat es doch noch nie gegeben, dass ein Entwicklerstudio gleich zwei Fortsetzungen ihrer Reihe zum selben Zeitpunkt angekündigt hat, oder?


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Last Guardian: *freu*
GT5: Schadensmodel? Und sah man da nicht die Innenstadt von Bern?


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

So, das war wenigstens Unterhaltsam und als Krönender Abschluss kam noch GoW


----------



## RevolverOcelot (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Fand die Sony PK immerhin spannender als die von Nintendo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Solon25 am 02.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das war wenigstens Unterhaltsam und als Krönender Abschluss kam noch GoW


Jup, hat Sony insgesamt gut gemacht. Mir hat die PK recht gut gefallen und auch die Präsentation war überwiegend wirklich klasse.

Nur schade, ich hätte mich sehr über eine San Andreas Strories für die PSP gefreut.


----------



## agvoter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Solon25 am 02.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das war wenigstens Unterhaltsam und als Krönender Abschluss kam noch GoW



GOW 3 sah sehr bombastisch aus  

Insgesamt finde ich diese Pressekonferenz am besten, Microsoft hatte zwar ein besseres Programm, aber bei Sony war einfach der Mix von Vortrag und Trailern perfekt


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				RevolverOcelot am 02.06.2009 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fand die Sony PK immerhin spannender als die von Nintendo.


Die hatte ich "leider" verpasst.
Aber ich hatte gestern nach der MS-Präsentation schon geschrieben, dass sich die zwei anderen (Sony + Nintendo) anstrengen müssen.
Und im Nachhinein, muss ich sagen, dass in meinen Augen, MS den besten Job gemacht hat.
Wirkliche Neuerungen wie Facebook und Twitter (wer ich nie brauchen) und viele gute Titel.


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

ein paar mehr infos zu lbp und ac für psp wärn auch ganz nett gewesen, aber insgesamt schon in Ordnung so. Zum Glück wurde mehr gezeigt als geredet. Auch wenn mich die PS3-Blockbuster wie GOW3 jetzt persönlich nicht so reizen...


----------



## Succer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Lol, hab gerade mal das Mal-Video von der MS PK auf GT gesehen... das is ja mal echt peinlich! 



Spoiler



tut mir leid, mehr Abkürzungen hab ich nicht rein gekriegt...


----------



## sukaba (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.06.2009 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen, die PK war gut. Das Lineup gefällt mir bei Ms allerdings besser - war jetzt nichts dabei was mich zum Kauf einer PS3 animiert hätte.

Der LBP-Racer sah lustig aus und GoW sah auch ganz gut aus, aber das wars auch schon. Von Agent gab es ja nichts zu sehen.

Das Motioncapturesystem scheint mir, verglichen mit der Microsoftlösung, etwas unausgereift. Fehlte bei Sony allerdings auch eine vernünftige Implementierung. Mal schauen wie sich die jeweils entwickeln und sich später ingame nutzen lassen.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				sukaba am 02.06.2009 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Der LBP-Racer sah lustig aus und GoW sah auch ganz gut aus, aber das wars auch schon. Von Agent gab es ja nichts zu sehen.


Und beide Titel kommen erst 2010 raus, oder?
Zumindest beim Racer kann ich mich daran erinnern.

// Mein persönlicher Favorit ist aber immer noch Last Guardian.
Die ersten beiden Teile waren zum weinen schön.


----------



## oceano (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Bis auf den PSP-Abschnitt (bin kein Hand-"Held"    ) fand ich die Sony-PK sehr gut. Schickes, abwechslungsreiches Line-Up.


----------



## sukaba (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Und beide Titel kommen erst 2010 raus, oder?
> Zumindest beim Racer kann ich mich daran erinnern.
> 
> // Mein persönlicher Favorit ist aber immer noch Last Guardian.
> Die ersten beiden Teile waren zum weinen schön.



Soweit ich das Mitbekommen habe schon. Allerdings erscheinen bei der 3690 auch viele titel erst nächstes Jahr.

Last Guardian sagt mir jetzt nichts. Wenn ich mal Zeit finde werde ich es mir wohl mal anschauen. Allerdings habe ich aus Studiumbedingtem Zeitmangel noch einiges an hochkarätigen 360 und Pc-Titlen nachzuholen (GTA 4, Fallout 3, Dead Space, Mass Effect, Resident Evil 5, Bioshock, Assasins Creed, Dawn of War 2, Empire TW, Left for Dead uvm) und bin mit Sims 3, COD 4, und Witcher eigentlich für die nächsten Moantae noch ausreichend versorgt. Man kommt irgendwie gar nicht mehr nach.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				sukaba am 02.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Last Guardian sagt mir jetzt nichts.


Von den Machern von ICO und Shadow of the colossus.
Die Teile gabs nur für die PS2. Künstlerisch wohl etwas vom besten, was ich je gesehen habe. Und spielerisch.. hmm .. anders. Eher gemässigtes Tempo.


----------



## sukaba (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 02.06.2009 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> sukaba am 02.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit ausnahme der PS3 nahezu alle aktuellen Plattform (PC, 360, PS2, Wii, PSP - wenn ich kann ich mir auch eine PS3 ausleihen) und könnte es daher schon spielen. Nur komme ich bei den ganzen Erscheinungen momentan halt absolut nichtmehr nach.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				sukaba am 02.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit ausnahme der PS3 nahezu alle aktuellen Plattform (PC, 360, PS2, Wii, PSP - wenn ich kann ich mir auch eine PS3 ausleihen) und könnte es daher schon spielen. Nur komme ich bei den ganzen Erscheinungen momentan halt absolut nichtmehr nach.


Hehe, kenn ich.
Ist so oder so nicht ganz einfach, an die beiden Titel zu kommen.
Im offiziellen Verkauf sind sie leider nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Freezeman am 02.06.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PSP Go soll 249€ kosten! wtf?
> Bitte wer kauft denn das Ding für so einen Preis?!


Dreist. Einfach nur dreist. Und dumm von Sony.   
Weil die erste PSP (Launchpreis eben auch 250 Euro) nicht lief, musste man dort schnell den Preis senken, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Warum zum Teufel geht man jetzt wieder auf 250 Euro, OBWOHL das Laufwerk fehlt. Wegen den 16 GB-Flashspeicher?   
Die Technik selbst ist doch mittlerweile alt. Kein CPU-Update, keine neuen Features. 

Insgesamt amüsant: Spielercoms und Kritiker (Fanboys aus den anderen Lagern ^^) drohten Nintendo nach der Bekanntgabe des DSi-Preises mit Mord und Totschlag (20 Euro mehr als der DSL!!!elf Skandal!11elf). Und jetzt erhöht Sony mal eben die Latte um satte 90 Euro. Und zwar für ein Gerät, das faktisch weniger kann, als der Vorgänger. Gerade bei CW in die Comments geguckt. Da ist wieder taktischer Fanboy-Alarm angesagt. Es gibt tatsächlich "Kunden", die das Ding jetzt schon haben wollen, und den Preis als "fair" ansehen.  
Obwohl die PSP3000 für ~ 160 Euro zu haben ist.

Zumal man aktuell Netbooks der ersten Generation (Acer Aspire One, MSI Wind, EEE) für 250 Euro bekommt. Die sind zwar nicht so "portable", aber da macht drahtloses Internet irgendwie mehr Sinn. Allein schon wegen der Tastatur.

...
Mein PK-Rating:

Platz 1: MS. Nettes Material, eine echte Überraschung (Natal), gut vorgetragen und aufgebaut.
Platz 2: Sony. Gute Präsentation, die das größtenteils bekannte Lineup gut verschleiern konnte. Keine wirkliche Bombe dabei, keine große Ankündigung.
Platz 3: Nintendo. Schlecht präsentiert. Peinlich auf der Bühne agiert (Basketball), langweilige Neuvorstellungen.

E3 damit (fast) gegessen.

So, und wo bitte bleibt jetzt eigentlich Max Payne 3?   

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *NEW SUPER MARIO BROS Wii*
> 
> - *Super Mario Galaxy 2*
> 
> - *Metroid: Another M*


So gut wie bestellt.  


Wenn eine Firma immer und immer wieder die gleichen Marken ausschlachten darf darf, dann ist das wohl eh Nintendo.
Und zumindest Metroid scheint ja durchaus auch etwas Mut zu beweisen und das Gameplay sowie das Storytelling zu verändern.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 02.06.2009 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gespielt wird das wohl auch bestimmt von mir (beim restlichen Wii-Lineup aber auch kein Wunder, in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen ^^). Aber ob ich die Teile auch kaufe? Vielleicht reicht mir da auch nur die Leihversion...





> Wenn eine Firma immer und immer wieder die gleichen Marken ausschlachten darf darf, dann ist das wohl eh Nintendo.


 Aber zumindest Galaxy 2 ist mir jetzt als Ankündigung eine Nummer zu billig. Bisher waren „große“ Mario-Spiele ja immer gänzlich unterschiedlich (MBros, M64, MSunshine, MGalaxy). Das wirkt jetzt wie eine Pflichtfortsetzung im Stil von EA oder Activision. Zumal ja der ganze Content schon vorhanden ist. Einfach neue Planeten bauen und Yoshi reinprügeln. Fertig. Mh. 





> Und zumindest Metroid scheint ja durchaus auch etwas Mut zu beweisen und das Gameplay sowie das Storytelling zu verändern.


Schon, nur ist die olle Samus doch schon hinreichend auf Wii präsentiert: Teil 3 und die Trilogie mit den beiden Cube-Games für die WiiMote optimiert. 


			
				agvoter am 02.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hätte denn Nitendo Großartiges ankündigen können?


Zelda Wii (kein Gamecube-Port, sondern ein echtes Wii-Zelda), StarFox Next (kann nicht glauben, dass man die Marke sterben lassen will), Kid Icarus (Gerüchte gibt es schon seit fast 2 Jahren, aber keine Bestätigung), eine neue Marke mit Core-Schwerpunkt (hat damals mit Pikmin auch geklappt). Zur Not halt auch ein Battalion Wars 3. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *NEW SUPER MARIO BROS Wii*
> 
> - *Super Mario Galaxy 2*
> 
> - *Metroid: Another M*



Aber Galaxy (wenns imPrinzip nur ein grosses Addon ist), kommt auch erst 2010.
Ich kann die Wii mit gutem Gewissen weiterhin in meinem Kollegenkreis ausgeliehen lassen.


----------



## crackajack (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob ich die Teile auch kaufe? Vielleicht reicht mir da auch nur die Leihversion...


Allein schon weil die Vorgänger zum besten gehören was in den letzten Jahren rausgekommen ist, ist das ein Pflichtkauf. Zumindest SMG2 kann gar nicht schiefgehen.


> Aber zumindest Galaxy 2 ist mir jetzt als Ankündigung eine Nummer zu billig. Bisher waren „große“ Mario-Spiele ja immer gänzlich unterschiedlich (MBros, M64, MSunshine, MGalaxy).


Mario Bros 2 und 3 oder Super Mario World 2 waren ja auch nicht die Riesenrevolutionen?
Da kamen doch auch nur ein paar Items hinzu und Spielfiguren?



> Schon, nur ist die olle Samus doch schon hinreichend auf Wii präsentiert: Teil 3 und die Trilogie mit den beiden Cube-Games für die WiiMote optimiert.


Teil 1 ist und bleibt für mich ein Cube-Teil und Teil 2 habe ich verweigert, weil das nun wirklich ein Activision/EA Aufguss war. Von daher ist Teil 3 eh nach langer Pause erschienen und wenn da nun was abgeändert wird, dann darf der nächste Teil ruhig sofort kommen.
Wobei ein "simples" 2d-Metroid würde ich wohl auch sofort nehmen.


> Zelda Wii (kein Gamecube-Port, sondern ein echtes Wii-Zelda)


Da habe ich zum Glück noch Twilight Princess offen (und das sowieso erst nach Okami).


> StarFox Next (kann nicht glauben, dass man die Marke sterben lassen will)


Joa... vor allem würde sich die Steuerung super dafür eignen. Entweder per Pointer oder gleich einen Joystick simulieren. Wobei es wohl Motion+ benötigt, damit das ordentlich geht. Die Bewegungserkennung ist ja großer Mist.
Grafisch würde das aber fast eine HD-konsole verlangen...


> eine neue Marke mit Core-Schwerpunkt.


Sowas wie Geist sollten sie halt ab und zu riskieren.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zelda Wii* (kein Gamecube-Port, sondern ein echtes Wii-Zelda),



ok, das wurde ja von miyamoto jetzt bestätigt. 
ansonsten hat mir der galaxy2 trailer, ebenso wie der metroid trailer doch ziemlich gut gefallen.




			
				crack schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas wie Geist sollten sie halt ab und zu riskieren.



genau das ist es, was mir auch -schon seit längerem- fehlt.
casual kram (resort wird bspw auch sicher gespielt) und mario xyz ist ja ok; aber so langsam wärs wirklich auch mal an der zeit, finde ich, ganz was neues zu versuchen, gerne auch mal in erwachsener optik.

denn, ob das aktuelle nintendo- konzept nach dem wii hype noch trägt, wird man erst mal sehen müssen und die hardware konnte man eben nur einmal dermassen umkrempeln, zumal die beiden anderen jetzt zumindest mal nachziehen.


edit:
dass man aber in einem 16 bit 2d titel (mario bros wii) heutzutage noch dermassen fiese ruckeleinlagen präsentiert bekommt, das ist schon...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*

da zu zelda wii hier noch -merkwürdigerweise (s.o.)- gar nix gepostet wurde, tue ich das jetzt mal:



> Shigeru Miyamoto wanted to announce a new Wii Zelda game this year, he revealed at a post-E3 session with journalists. But instead of rushing just to have something "new" for gamers, Miyamoto made a conscious decision to let his team in Japan work on coming up with something new for the next Zelda adventure.
> 
> "Basically," he said, "what we're doing now is repeated experiments with different styles of gameplay, different level designs, different dungeon designs."
> 
> ...



_g4tv_


----------



## crackajack (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*



			
				Bonkic am 03.06.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Miyamoto hoped to release the new Zelda in 2010, but joked that "it may take a little longer."
> 
> 
> _g4tv_


Das tolle Jahr für Core-Gamer wird 2009 dann aber wohl wieder nicht.
Mit einem fast fertigen Zelda hätte ich zur Messe schon gerechnet. Was tun die die ganze Zeit? Doch nicht etwa an der Grafik zu wii sports resort feilen?^^
Nicht auszudenken wie lange Nintendo für ihre Produktionen brauchen würde, wenn die HD-Grafik für Mario, Zelda und Metroid machen müssten.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*

Kann sein, dass ich aus dem Muspott komme:
Laut Amazon.co.uk kommt die UK-Version von Final Fantasy 13 am 31 Mai 2010 raus.   

Dann kann man ja hoffentlich die Zeit auch für Deutschland anpeilen.  Oder ist das die gleiche, wie die US-Version? Die hat auch so einen komischen Titel.^^


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*



			
				crackajack am 03.06.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was tun die die ganze Zeit?


Hast du doch auf der Bühne gesagt bekommen. Die sitzen im Sessel und stecken die Köppe zusammen was die Spieler wollen und dabei kommen halt so komische Sachen raus  Klang bei der UbiSoft PK teils genauso.... The 3 I's...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zelda Wii von Miyamoto bestätigt!*



			
				crackajack am 03.06.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was tun die die ganze Zeit?


 [/quote]


passend zum thema, ein interview mit dem nintendo uk- boss.
viel neues erfährt man zwar nicht, lesenswert ist es trotzdem: 


ein auszug... 



> Eurogamer: How about next year?
> 
> David Yarnton: We've no plans. Nintendo doesn't like selling products at a loss. We've been round for quite a long time and we're a very successful company. It depends on the currency exchange - we can't make any predictions there.
> 
> ...



---> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/e3-nintendos-david-yarnton-interview?page=1


----------



## Freezeman (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.06.2009 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 02.06.2009 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unverschämt, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


> Mein PK-Rating:
> 
> Platz 1: MS. Nettes Material, eine echte Überraschung (Natal), gut vorgetragen und aufgebaut.
> Platz 2: Sony. Gute Präsentation, die das größtenteils bekannte Lineup gut verschleiern konnte. Keine wirkliche Bombe dabei, keine große Ankündigung.
> ...


Seh ich fast genauso, die vorgestellten Nintendo Spiele interessieren mich aber anscheinend mehr als dich. Golden Sun   NSMB   Mario Galaxy 2   

Was kommt eigentlich exklusiv für den PC?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

offizieller *alan wake e3- trailer*:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfr79iMRAS0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.consolewars.de%2Fnews%2F25042%2Fder_offizielle_alan_wake_e3-trailer%2F&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Project Natal video hands-on, impressions, and further details (engadget.com)

[...]Obviously, Microsoft is still working out kinks and perfecting this thing, but what we saw at our demo (and super-secret demo) was mightily convincing. The demo that Sony showed of its new motion controller was interesting, but the fact that Natal is forgoing physical controls of any kind sets your mind reeling. For the other two competitors in this space, Natal could make a very, very strong rival. Ultimately it's up to developers to find truly compelling ways of using this stuff -- though they'd be fools to waste an opportunity like this.[...]


----------



## oceano (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Ist eigentlich davon auszugehen, dass jetzt noch irgendwas neues gezeigt wird? Oder haben bereits alle ihr Pulver verschossen?   

Ich finde, dass es insgesamt dann doch nicht soooooviel neues Bild- und Videomaterial gab. Vor allem weil auch vieles schon im Vorfeld geleaked wurde. Das beeindruckendste Videomaterial kam imo von
Uncharted2
Assassins Creed 2
und das SW: Old Republic Intro.   

bei letzterem könnt ich jetzt übrigens noch mehr k*tzen, dass es nur ein MMO wird. Solche Cinematics in einem SP RPG oder Action Game - das wärs doch


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				oceano am 03.06.2009 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bei letzterem könnt ich jetzt übrigens noch mehr k*tzen, dass es nur ein MMO wird. Solche Cinematics in einem SP RPG oder Action Game - das wärs doch


Mir wärs auch egal, wenn "nur" nen Film gäbe, der so aussehen würde.
Der kurze Trailer hatte 100x mehr Spannung und Atmosphäre als "Clone Wars"
*grummel*


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				McDrake am 03.06.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wärs auch egal, wenn "nur" nen Film gäbe, der so aussehen würde.
> Der kurze Trailer hatte 100x mehr Spannung und Atmosphäre als "Clone Wars"
> *grummel*




absolut richtig, ich bin kein ausgesprochener star wars fan, aber der trailer war sowohl technisch als auch atmosphärisch so ziemlich das beste, was es seit langer, langer zeit zu sehen gab.

ok- eigentlich gibts anscheinend eh nur 3 firmen die das beherrschen: blizzard, lucasarts (mit ilm im rücken) und square- enix.   

sehr schade eigentlich, denn ich persönlich stehen extrem auf gute gemachte cgi- sequenzen, auch wenn das immer mal wieder als "dumme" (weil nicht interaktive) spielerei, hingestellt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 03.06.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schade eigentlich, denn ich persönlich stehen extrem auf gute gemachte cgi- sequenzen, auch wenn das immer mal wieder als "dumme" (weil nicht interaktive) spielerei, hingestellt wird.


Hmm, ich mag auch gute oder eben sehr gute CGI Sequenzen, aber vielmehr mag ich in der 3d Engine berechnete Sequenzen, damit wirkt das komplette Spiel vielmehr aus einem Guss, als wenn man jetzt irgendwelche Videos von der 3d Engine nimmt wo man noch die Kompressionsartefakte sieht.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*project natal* _soll_ auch mit älteren spiele funktionieren:




> Shane Kim (...) has said that existing games can be patched for Natal:* “You can take an existing game, and make it work”.* And he held up Burnout Paradise as a game that Microsoft had done this to: “It’s a great example of just how simple it is to adapt a game”.
> 
> Of course game developers and publishers aren’t going to do the work for nothing, so one potential way forward is for Microsoft to sell Natal patches for their existing game catalogue using Xbox Live.
> 
> Kim also said that Natal development kits are going out this week, which gives you an idea just how stable and mature the technology is.



_fox_


----------



## Kandinata (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 04.06.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *project natal* _soll_ auch mit älteren spiele funktionieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Technik funktioniert ist das Einbinden in andere Spiele sicherlich kein Problem mehr da die Technik ansich nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, sondern nur auf die Aktionsbefehle angewiesen ist die die Kamera als "Controller" seperat eben erkennen muss um sie zu übermitteln... Löst aber anscheinend nicht das Problem das man nunmal stark eingeschränkt ist und anscheinend nur Rennspiele als "ernste" Spiele findet die damit praktisch funktionieren können   

Aber nehmen wir mal es funktioniert alles genau so wie gezeigt, dann liegt es immernoch daran wiviel das Ganze kostet... aber wenn ich schon wieder Gerüchte höre das diese Patches für die Spiele extra kosten sollen, dann glaube ich doch eher das sie aus diesem Geschäft soviel versuchen rauszuholen wie nur möglich


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 04.06.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nehmen wir mal es funktioniert alles genau so wie gezeigt, dann liegt es immernoch daran wiviel das Ganze kostet... aber wenn ich schon wieder Gerüchte höre das diese Patches für die Spiele extra kosten sollen, dann glaube ich doch eher das sie aus diesem Geschäft soviel versuchen rauszuholen wie nur möglich




warten wir erst einmal ab, wann das ganze überhaupt erscheinen wird und ob microsoft nicht doch das ein oder andere zu viel versprochen hat. 

nintendo hat ursprünglich auch mal was von 1:1 bewegungsumsetzung gefaselt, was jetzt erst - 2,5 jahre später- nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## crackajack (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Kandinata am 04.06.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich schon wieder Gerüchte höre das diese Patches für die Spiele extra kosten sollen


Klingt irgendwie dreist.
Ist ja so als ob ich am PC bei GTR extra dafür zahlen soll, dass ich es mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad spielen kann, weil ja nur Tastatur Standard ist.

Wieviel soll das Natal überhaupt kosten? Wenn das ein hübsches Sümmchen ist und man für jeden Schmarren nochmal zahlen soll, könnte das schon ein Krepierer werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 04.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 04.06.2009 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So etwas in der Art ist aber heutzutage leider längst Normalität. Wenn schon Cheats, Zusatzcharakter, die sich schon auf der Disk befinden oder eine Komfortfunktion gegen zusätzliches Geld teuer verkauft werden, dann wäre es sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.

Die Konsolenhersteller – und speziell MS – halten von kostenlosen Angeboten oder Erweiterungen gar nichts.




			
				crackajack am 04.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel soll das Natal überhaupt kosten? Wenn das ein hübsches Sümmchen ist und man für jeden Schmarren nochmal zahlen soll, könnte das schon ein Krepierer werden.


Wurde nicht gesagt. Aber da ja schon die 08/15 Webcam für die Box 50€ kostet (und auch die anderen Hardwarepreise überzogen hoch zehn sind) würde ich mal von 99,99€ ausgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

interview mit shane kim zum thema p. natal und zur e3 im allgemeinen; auszüge: 



> VB: And you can play this multiplayer?
> 
> SK: It’s multiplayer as well. This is not tracking points the way that the Wii controller does or Sony’s new controller does. It’s tracking your full body movement. That alone is very different. It’s also got voice recognition. It has a multi-array microphone so that it can recognize different voices in a room among the different players. It also recognizes faces.
> 
> ...





> VB: How much more are you saying about it?
> 
> SK: We aren’t talking about pricing, timing, or actual products yet.





> VB: What technology does it use?
> 
> SK: It uses an RGB camera (image sensor), a 3-D depth camera (which determines how far away an object is from the camera), and a multi-array microphone.
> 
> ...





> VB: The timing for Sony’s product is the spring of 2010. What is yours?
> 
> SK: We are saying it’s not going to be 2009. We have put the technology in the developers’ hands. But the spring of 2010 is very aggressive. Sony has made other promises before. We’ll see if this one comes true. Not only do you have to get the technology right, you have to have third parties supporting it and great first-party software. We showed demos yesterday and we have a lot of work being done at Microsoft Game Studios that we haven’t shown yet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 04.06.2009 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> interview mit shane kim zum thema p. natal und zur e3 im allgemeinen; auszüge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es Gesichter erkennt und folglich den dazu gehörenden Körper von anderen unterscheiden kann, steht bspw. dem Filmgenuss trotz gestikulierender anderer "Fremdkörper" (  ) nichts im Wege. Clever gelöst. :-o


----------



## crackajack (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

Bin aber auch gespannt wie gut und ob die Kamera in finsteren Räumen/ nächtens (also bloss mit der TFT-Beleuchtung) funktioniert.
Bei manchen düsteren Spielen oder Filmen wird man ja kaum das Licht brennen haben wollen.

Was mich auch etwas verwirrt ist, wie bei der Rennspieldemo gebremst und beschleunigt wurde. Waren da Knöpfe auf dem imaginärem Lenkrad?!?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 04.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber auch gespannt wie gut und ob die Kamera in finsteren Räumen/ nächtens (also bloss mit der TFT-Beleuchtung) funktioniert.
> Bei manchen düsteren Spielen oder Filmen wird man ja kaum das Licht brennen haben wollen.


Ich dachte, das ginge über Infrarot oder so, hat afaik nichts mit der Beleuchtung zu tun, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit:
Ne RGB-Kamera. :-o


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 04.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich auch etwas verwirrt ist, wie bei der Rennspieldemo gebremst und beschleunigt wurde. Waren da Knöpfe auf dem imaginärem Lenkrad?!?


Zweimal kurz Pupsen ist bremsen und einmal lang ist Gas geben.


----------



## Kandinata (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				crackajack am 04.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich auch etwas verwirrt ist, wie bei der Rennspieldemo gebremst und beschleunigt wurde. Waren da Knöpfe auf dem imaginärem Lenkrad?!?



Theoretisch könnte man ein Gas bzw Bremspedal simulieren, allerdings erscheint mir so ein halbes in die Luft treten nicht wirklich komfortabel


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*Rare arbeitet an Natal-Spielen und EA arbeitet an EA Active für Natal*


> We've been looking for Rare at E3. Microsoft's Shane Kim[…] didn't exactly tell us where they are, but he did tell us what they're up to.
> "Rare is intimately involved with Project Natal in a number of different dimensions," Kim said[…]"They're doing an awful lot of work, even outside the traditional game space, I would say. […] Rare is alive and well and really having a broader impact on the entire Xbox world than just doing the games they traditionally have in the past."


 http://kotaku.com/5279213/microsoft-rare-working-on-numerous-natal-projects



> Moore said. "Natal is the perfect example of what you could do there. If you could imagine EA Sports Active done via Natal ... and we are working on that right now, we saw Natal a couple months ago and we started thinking about how we could bring health/wellness and fitness to a Natal-type experience.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/06/04/ea-sports-already-working-on-active-for-natal-ps3-motion-control/

Anmerkung:   /


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.06.2009 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Moore said. "Natal is the perfect example of what you could do there. If you could imagine EA Sports Active done via Natal ... and we are working on that right now, we saw Natal a couple months ago *and we started thinking about how we could bring health/wellness and fitness to a Natal-type experience.*
> 
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/06/04/ea-sports-already-working-on-active-for-natal-ps3-motion-control/
> ...


lol.  

Drauf auf den Wii-Fit-Zug!


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 05.06.2009 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.06.2009 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pfft- rare ist doch seit der trennung von nintendo ohnehin nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst.
was haben die denn seitdem noch dolles hervorgebracht?
eigentlich nix.  
traurig genug.


----------



## Kandinata (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 05.06.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> pfft- rare ist doch seit der trennung von nintendo ohnehin nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst.
> was haben die denn seitdem noch dolles hervorgebracht?
> eigentlich nix.
> traurig genug.



Viva pinata war doch von RARE, oder ?
Aber das war auch mit dem Nachfolger dann seit gut 3 Jahren das letzte was sie zustande gebracht haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 05.06.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> was haben die denn seitdem noch dolles hervorgebracht?
> eigentlich nix.


Also "doll" ist sicherlich ne Geschmacksfrage, aber ich fand Kameo und PDZ nun nicht so schlecht. Speziell als Laungames IMO durchaus solide und da hätte man mit Nachfolgern "verbessert nachlegen" können.


----------



## crackajack (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 05.06.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> pfft- rare ist doch seit der trennung von nintendo ohnehin nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst.


Irgendwas ist da wohl schon nach Goldeneye schiefgelaufen.
EIn paar Mitarbeiter vertschüssen sich und gründen Free Radical Design, Rare selber wirde verkauft und am Ende produzieren beide keine Hits wie vorher.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

*E3 2009 – Was war Gesprächsthema in Newsthemen, Twitternachrichten und Blogeinträge?*


> Market research firm Buzzstudy mechanically scanned millions of blog stories, news site items, twitter feeds and forum posts (hey, not like they'd do it by hand) to find out. Their results? That's them in the colourful graph above, with the only real problem we see being the fact that trawling software can't distinguish between the two Mario games, so just lumped them together.
> 
> Oh, and bear this in mind: buzz is buzz. It doesn't differentiate between "good" and "bad", just how often something is discussed. After all, any publicity is good publicity, right?



*Kurze Liste*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Darstellung)

*Lange Liste*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Darstellung)

Quelle: http://kotaku.com/5280739/so-which-e3-announcements-generated-the-most-buzz-%5Bupdate%5D

Und der Typ scheint zumindest in den Foren der „neue Star“ der E3 zu sein. 



*Perfect Dark XBLA – Infos & Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Players: 1-4
> Players Co-op: 1-2
> Multiplayer Versus
> In-game Dolby Digital
> ...





> CLassic action: Play the original full game beautifully restored and back in full HD, 1080p at 60 frames per second! All the original game features are included plus new Xbox LIVE ones.


 http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/p/perfectdarkxboxlivearcade/


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *E3 2009 – Was war Gesprächsthema in Newsthemen, Twitternachrichten und Blogeinträge?*


He He, Project Natal führt.
FF13!  

Die Kommentare zu dem Typen sind ... lustig.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




psp_go auf  2?  
vermutlich wurde entweder drüber witze gerissen oder man fragte sich, wann sony den wirklichen preis bekanntgibt.


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kommentare zu dem Typen sind ... lustig.


Als ich den gesehen hab, dachte ich er hat den Text wohl in Japanisch und drunter gleich in Englisch stehen. Dann hat er sich immer ein Zeichen gemacht, bis wo er vorlesen muss


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*

witzigerweise liefert ubisoft eine -zumindest abgespeckte- variante von natal, mit ihrem neuen fitness- spiel für wii (your shape) mit.



> "Your Shape is a revolutionary new fitness product that is laser-focused on you, ensuring you get the most personalized, effective and fun workout possible. The Your Shape camera comes with the game and, using proprietary fitness tracking technology, scans you, giving you a full body shape analysis. The game combines that analysis with the results of your fitness test and your goals to create a personalized fitness program to help you meet your goals as efficiently and effectively as possible. Unlike any other fitness product, when you begin your workout, the camera projects your image onto the TV. Because the camera tracks your movements, your coach can give you real-time input on how you’re doing and advice on how to do it better. And, you get all of these benefits without having to hold a controller as you workout, leaving your hands free to focus on the exercises. In fact, the game encourages you to incorporate your own exercise equipment (weights, balance ball, etc). Just tell it what you have at home, and your coach will add it to your personal workout. No other fitness product provides this level of personalization and interactivity while leaving your hands free. "






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
ja, ich weiss, um die unterschiede.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Bonkic am 08.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> witzigerweise liefert ubisoft eine -zumindest abgespeckte- variante von natal, mit ihrem neuen fitness- spiel für wii (your shape) mit.


Die Idee finde ich an und für sich nicht schlecht, zumindest um bestimmte Bewegungsabläufe beim Sport richtig zu machen, ist dieses System hervorragend geeignet - man bekommt ja aufm Screen sofort mit, wenn man was falsch macht.
Aber irgendwann hat man den Bewegungsablauf der jeweiligen Übungen verinnerlicht, was es wiederum überflüssig macht, als längerfristige Investition - es sei denn, man variiert die Übungen, was man eh ab und an machen sollte.


----------



## Galford (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Offizieller E3- Community- Thread] Neuankündigungen, Termine, Streams etc.*



			
				Solon25 am 06.06.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu dem freundlichen Übersetzer hab ich ein nettes Video entdeckt:

http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/sony-translator-still-doesnt/320260?playlist=featured


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2009)

*e3- critics- award*

e3- critics- award (gewählt von 29 verschiedenen, und nicht nur branchen-, publikationen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Best of Show
> Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
> (Naughty Dog/Sony Computer Entertainment America for PlayStation 3)
> 
> ...



_kotaku_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: e3- critics- award*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2009 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Best Original Game
> Scribblenauts
> (5TH Cell/Warner Bros Interactive Entertainment for Nintendo DS)
> ...
> ...


  
Ist ein richtiges Schnitzel-Game. Sprich: Ich freu mich drauf. God vs. Kraken vs. Snowman vs. Flametrhower. Herrlich. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: e3- critics- award*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein richtiges Schnitzel-Game. Sprich: Ich freu mich drauf. God vs. Kraken vs. Snowman vs. Flametrhower. Herrlich.
> 
> Regards, eX!




Ich habe von dem Spiel bisher noch überhaupt nichts gehört, aber nachdem ich mir jetzt die Videos angeschaut und die Berichte gelesen habe steht für mich fest ich brauche dringend einen DS.   
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich den Übersetzer schon viel Spaß bei der riesigen Textmenge.


----------

